#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Этапы пути Карма Кагью?

## Legba

У меня вопрос к представителям Карма Кагью Оле Нидала.
Насколько я представляю (представление основано, в основном, на "Нагрим Ченмо" Ламы Цонкапы и трудах некоторых авторов школы Нингма), тантрической называется практика, в которой присутствует йога йидама.
Стандартная схема пути для Сарма такова - Получение абхишеки - Практика Керим - Практика Зогрим - Практика Махамудры. Последователи Карма Кагью Оле Нидала всячески подчеркивают "тантричность" своей школы, вплоть до противопоставления ее школе Гелуг, которая, по их заявлениям, "нетантрическая". Остается не вполне ясным - а йогу йидама-то в ККОН практикуют? И какого? Я никогда о таком не слышал, но возможно, я просто не в курсе... Проясните, пожалуйста, этот момент...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Можно ответить словами Е.С. Шамара Римпоче. 

Взято отсюда -> http://www.mahamudra.ru/publ/ikkk2.html

"Мы должны сохранить учения и методы, которые составляют уникальность этой Школы, написанные и переданные Кармапами и мастерами Кагью. Главным источником Линии являются отцы-основатели: Марпа, Миларепа и Гампопа. Передача включает в себя глубокие поучения Ваджраяны, такие как сущностные наставления, данные Дюсум Кхьенпой, Шесть Йог Наропы, которым впервые учил в письменной форме 2-й Шамарпа, пространные комментарии к тантрам, данные 3-м и 8-м Кармапами, а также 4-м Шамарпой. Передача Кагью также включает в себя множество сутр, таких как Мадхьямака, Абхидхарма, Праджняпарамита, Винайя и Цема, объяснённых во всех подробностях 7-м и 8-м Кармапой. Наконец, передача содержит Махамудру Сутры и Тантры, написанные, объяснённые и переданные 9-м Кармапой и другими. Кроме того, передача Карма Кагью включает в себя учения Ньингма, называемые Карма Ньингтиг и включённые в Линию 3-м Кармапой, а также Термы Джацона Ньингпо и Кармы Чагме."

----------


## Legba

Многоуважаемый Дима!
Вы привели прекрасную цитату. Только не вполне ясно, какое она имеет отношение к ответу на мой вопрос. Я понимаю что в линии Карма Кагью масса интересных передач  :Smilie: . ОК, давайте я поставлю вопрос проще: Йогу какого йидама практикуют западные последователи ККОН? И практикуют ли они йогу йидама (керим и дзогрим) вообще?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

ОК. Основная практика, которой учит Оле это - нёндро, коллективная медитация "Три Света", данная Оле 16-м Кармапой, заканчивающаяся призыванием Махакалы на тибетском. Тем кто сделал нёндро Оле даёт медитацию 8-го Кармапы.

"Три Света" и практика 8-ого Кармапы - это виды гуру-йоги, которые содержат в себе:  шинэ и лхатонг, фазы построения и завершения (керим и дзогрим), практику йидама и всю парамитаяну.

Летом 2004 Кармапа Тхайе Тринлей Дордже давал полный ванг с обязательствами на Чакрасамвару тем, кто закончил нёндро.

Подходит?

----------


## andykh

> У меня вопрос к представителям Карма Кагью Оле Нидала.
> Насколько я представляю (представление основано, в основном, на "Нагрим Ченмо" Ламы Цонкапы и трудах некоторых авторов школы Нингма), тантрической называется практика, в которой присутствует йога йидама.
> Стандартная схема пути для Сарма такова - Получение абхишеки - Практика Керим - Практика Зогрим - Практика Махамудры. Последователи Карма Кагью Оле Нидала всячески подчеркивают "тантричность" своей школы, вплоть до противопоставления ее школе Гелуг, которая, по их заявлениям, "нетантрическая". Остается не вполне ясным - а йогу йидама-то в ККОН практикуют? И какого? Я никогда о таком не слышал, но возможно, я просто не в курсе... Проясните, пожалуйста, этот момент...


Уважаемый(ая) Legba,
В Карма Кагью используется "Путь методов" Наропы, "Путь видения" Майтрипы и Гуру-Йога. Для практики первых двух необходимо сначала закончить Нендро, конкретнее Махамудра Нендро. Целью всех трех путей является Махамудра.
Стандартная схема описанная вами в принципе та же, хотя ступенчатость не настолько ярко выражена. Например, вместо посвящения для некоторых практик применяется гом-лунг. Большинство практикующих делают Нендро, а затем получают в качестве следующий практики Гуру-Йогу 8го Кармапы.
С другой стороны, мне знакомы люди, которые делают Гуру-Йогу 2го, 15го и 16го Кармапы в качестве основной практики. Есть даже один, закончивший 3 ступени практики Ваджрайогини ;-) Основным йидамом Кагью является Кхорло Демчог (Чакрасамвара).

Также несколько поправок, если позволите ;-)
Правильное название этой школы - Карма Кагью. В связи в известными событиями, обсуждаемыми в топике по соседству, приходится добавлять "под духовным руководством 17го Кармапы Тринле Тхайе Дордже". Но уж никак, согласитесь, не Оле Нидала, все-таки Карма Кагью - не его изобретение.

Также не помню, чтобы Оле Нидал называл Гелуг "нетантрической". "Придерживающейся, в-основном, взгляда Махаяны" - такое помню.  Согласитесь, разница есть  :Smilie:  Ну а последователи, что с них взять ;-)

----------


## Толя

>Летом 2004 Кармапа Тхайе Тринлей Дордже давал полный ванг с обязательствами на Чакрасамвару тем, кто закончил нёндро.

А практики ца-лунг там есть? Цог? Какой длины садхана, вы видели? Я ни разу не слышал о человеке из АП, который бы практиковал этого Идама и про саму практику тоже неизвестно ничего. Просто интересуюсь.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вообщето почтеный Legba, не прилично выспрашивать кто какого идама практикует, это всецело личное дело и не терпит вмешательств. А то, что практику созерцания идама в КК Ламы Оле делают ни кто не сомневается... а какую же им ещё практику делать кроме этой... у них другой нет.

----------


## Legba

То andykh - спасибо за обстоятельность.
Неясно только, почему другие здесь присутствующие представители КК -  не в курсах. 
Ну, и о поправках. Цитата меня просто напугала.  :Smilie:  Что, в КК не придерживаются воззрения Махаяны? Или в Ваджраяне некое иное, отличное от Махаянского воззрение?

То Dima. Мне не совсем понятен Ваш ответ. Чакрасамвара -  очевидный йидам, общий для все школ Кагью. А вот как Гуру Йога Кармапы может быть йогой йидама - я в толк не возьму. Тантра исходит от индйиских махасиддхов, во всяком случае в Сарма. Как от них может исходить практика Кармапы - неясно.

----------


## Толя

>Неясно только, почему другие здесь присутствующие представители КК - не в курсах.

Ну не знаю, про "три пути" к Махамудре почти на каждом городском сайте Алмазного Пути выложено  :Wink: 

А вот практика Идама действительно не особо акцентируется. В отличие от Гуру-Йоги и нендро.

----------


## Legba

То Дорже.
Я попытался сформулировать вопрос помягче, но меня не поняли.
Насчет "никто не сомневается", это Вы напрасно. Почитайте постинг Dima, и Вы поймете суть моих сомнений.

 виды гуру-йоги, которые содержат в себе: шинэ и лхатонг, фазы построения и завершения (керим и дзогрим), практику йидама и всю парамитаяну
Мне представляется, что буде есть такая практика....
Обидно становится за Наропу, Марпу и Миларепу. Прыгать с крыши, лазить по ядовитым болотам, таскать камни и жрать крапиву - а оно вон где, все под рукой!

----------


## Legba

С подачи Димы залез на сайт и обнаружил прелюбопытную статью:
http://www.mahamudra.ru/publ/maithuna.html

Интересно. Мне представляется, кроме прочего, что православному священнику более позволительно путать терминологию буддийского и индуистского тантризма (вместо карма-мудра говорить майтхуна), чем практику тантры публично отказываться от важнейшей садханы и расписываться в собственной невежественности. ИМХО.

----------


## Таши

Legba, да, согласна, что все "представители Оле Нидала" невероятно невежественны, обзываются на гелуг и, очевидно, про йогу йидама толком-то не знают))) если чего-нить ещё найдёте про нас  или про Оле Нидала, и захотите высказать, то обращайтесь, не стесняйтесь ;-)

"Обидно становится за Наропу, Марпу и Миларепу. Прыгать с крыши, лазить по ядовитым болотам, таскать камни и жрать крапиву - а оно вон где, все под рукой!" - тоже думается, бедняги Наропа с Марпой в гробу переворачиваются от обиды, не говоря уж о Миларепе ;-(  

 Кстати, уважаемый Legba, не забывайте, что  "представители" Оле Нидала являются  представителями линии диких йогинов - в центры притягиваются специфические умы, совсем не такие, какие притягиваются в другие школы))) возможно поэтому они не так искушены в разных наименованиях и артИкулах на тибетском и санскрите, а также не так изысканы в выражении своих корявых мыслей... Мы больше по части медитаций да по части радости-бесстрашия))) каждый в меру своих способностей) А как называется это на санскрите или на тибетском можно посмотреть в книжки уже после того, как ты это испытал))) просто чтобы узнать как это явление называется на человеческом языке))) сорри ишшо раз невежественность)

----------


## Legba

Видите-ли, Таши....
Мне кажется, что я в своих постах изначально исхожу из того, что чего-то не знаю. И прошу вопрос прояснить. На основании прояснений делаю выводы. Тех выводов, что сделали Вы, я (хотя и подонок) не сделал. Что же касается выражения "найти" - имеется ввиду, я так понял, "найти компромат" - то я пользовался исключительно официальными источниками Карма Кагью в России, не более того. Вы хотите, чтобы мне стало от этого стыдно? Увы, данный положительный ментальный фактор у меня развит крайне мало. Хочу Вам только заметить, что Вы своим постом не только себя, но и своих ваджрных братьев ставите в положение известной унтерофицерской вдовы, которая "сама себя высекла".

----------


## Legba

Ой, там и еще оказвыается...
Таши, Будды ради!
Кто такие эти дикие йогины?
Наропа с образованием монастыря Наланда?
Марпа, выучивший санскрит еще до похода в Индию?
Может, Миларепа? Тоже вроде не неуч был. А какие стихи сочинял - корявостью речи не хвастал, кстати.
И Друкпа Кюнле свое монастырское образование получил, допреж стал шалить.... 
Может проясните, кто эти бесстрашные неучи, своей энергией столь привлекающие молодежь?

----------


## Таши

"Что же касается выражения "найти" - имеется ввиду, я так понял, "найти компромат" - то я пользовался исключительно официальными источниками Карма Кагью в России, не более того. "

Нет, я о том, что найдете чего ещё сказать, чтобы вскрыть всю/всё ... (вариант подставьте свой) последователей Оле))) 

"Хочу Вам только заметить, что Вы своим постом не только себя, но и своих ваджрных братьев ставите в положение известной унтерофицерской вдовы, которая "сама себя высекла" 

Думаю, мои ваджрные братья (они, и вам, кстати, какими-никакими родственниками приходятся),на меня за это обидятся и примкнут к обиженным Наропе с Марпой))) не говоря уж о Миларепе)))) :Smilie:  

 Дорогой Legba, если вас действительно интересуют подобные вопросы (хотя они, возможно, и чуточку бестактны), думается, лучше обратиться в любой центр))) 

 Океан Кармапа Ченно!

----------


## Таши

Legba, Песни Миларепы - моя настольная-засыпальная-путешественная книга))) честно)  насколько я могу видеть, он передаёт в песнях пережитый опыт.  Именно пережитый, который потом был "переведён" на человеческий язык с помощью определённых понятий, принятых в человеческом языке. То есть, вылови вы Миларепу в тот момент, когда он таскал камни или пытался поднести Марпе бирюзу собственной жены за желаемые поучения, то не думаю, что он потряс бы вас в тот момент своей НЕ-Невежественностью ;-)
 Дар выражать свой опыт в песнях и давать поучения, которые сильно воздействовали не только на людей, но и разную нежить вроде демонов и демониц, открылся в Миле тоже уже после _пережитого_ опыта. Спонтанно. 

 В общем, сорри за банальность, но существуют разные подходы и разные умы. И просто замечательно, что существуют разные методы. Я, например, засыпаю над книгами ЕС Далай Ламы (при всём моём глубочайшем почтении к этому Просветлённому Существу), мне проще медитировать и развивать доверие к Ламе, нежели штудировать трактаты, которые тут же вылетают из моей дурной головы. Мой частный  случай привожу как пример))) дурной пример, но что поделать, если тоже жуть как хочется помогать Всем Живым Существам))))  не все имеют карму быть интеллектуалом и приходить к опыту в полном всеоружии с уже готовыми понятиями и наименованиями на человеческом языке ))) Дорогой Легба, вам очень повезло, очевидно, с умом))) теперь можно направить свою энергию на развитие сочувствия___) в том числе, и к "представителям" Оле Нидала")))))))))))))))))

----------


## Legba

Дорогая Таши.
Если у последователей Оле есть все/вся, то она/оно сама вскроется.
Мне тут ловить нечего.  :Smilie: 
Что до рассуждений о медитативном опыте...
"Мы уж извините, кулинарных книг не читаем. Не нать нам рецептов ваших. Мы - ГОТОВИМ. А уж опосля почитаем, чтобы, значить, знать как евто называется, которое приготовили".  В силу природной ограниченности мне кажется, что обед так не приготовить. Хотя, не исключено, что случайно получится.
Но Вы не рассказали про "диких йогинов". Мне очень нравится это выражение. Прямо канал Дискавери, честное слово  :Smilie: .

----------


## Legba

И кстати, с какими "бестактными вопросами" Вы предлагаете мне обратится в центр? Про практику йидамов Dima высказался, сомневаюсь, что в центре мне скажут больше. Если Вы более в курсе - поделитесь, не гоняйте человека по морозу  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Под конец цитатку, и домой. Завтра продолжим  :Smilie: 

Если ум затемнен для любого учения,
Значит, прежде оставляли «на потом» изучение Дхармы,
И оружие этих деяний дурных против нас самих обернулось
Ныне нужно вырабатывать интуицию через слушание, 
                                                          обдумывание и созерцание!

Если во время практики Дхармы давит сон –
Значит, накапливали скверну по отношению к чистой Дхарме,
И оружие этих деяний дурных против нас самих обернулось.
Ныне нужно сносить все тяготы ради реализации Дхармы!

Дхармаракшита   "БОЕВАЯ ЧАКРА"

----------


## Таши

> Дорогая Таши.
> Если у последователей Оле есть все/вся, то она/оно сама вскроется.
> Мне тут ловить нечего. 
> Что до рассуждений о медитативном опыте...
> "Мы уж извините, кулинарных книг не читаем. Не нать нам рецептов ваших. Мы - ГОТОВИМ. А уж опосля почитаем, чтобы, значить, знать как евто называется, которое приготовили".  В силу природной ограниченности мне кажется, что обед так не приготовить. Хотя, не исключено, что случайно получится.


 Дорогой Legba (без всяких льщений, вы мне в самом деле очень симпатичны :Smilie:  ), в том-то и дело, что получится. И не случайно, а закономерно (что, впрочем, один чёрт  :Smilie:   то есть одно проявление ума). Спонтанность - это одно из краеугольных понятий Карма Кагью. Поэтому, ваше сравнение Пути с приготовлением продукта, возможно, справедливо в лучах подхода другой школы, но спорно для "представителя" КК. 

  Естесственно, речь не идёт о том, чтобы сознательно не изучать основополагающие буддийские категории, но основа (особенно для новичков) - это именно практика. Перед практикой ты получаешь "спецпаёк" самых  необходимых знаний и поучений и вперёд... таскать камни... А какие-то глубокие знания приобретаются в процессе.

----------


## Толя

Таши, а почему вы - дикие йогины, почему вы бесстрашны, почему вы радостны, откуда спонтанность? Почему некоторые люди не нуждаются в изучении?  :Wink:  Я вас разверну от приписываемых себе следствий, к их причине  :Wink:

----------


## Штелп

> Дорогая Таши.
> Если у последователей Оле есть все/вся, то она/оно сама вскроется.
> Мне тут ловить нечего. 
> .


А чего поймать-то хотели? Скажите, если "сикретность" тайных методов позволит-может и так отдадут... Родственник идущий в туда-же, иногда пихает локтём без мотива, просто давно идут,устали... Это из личного опыта,из армейского. Различия в подходах есть,различия есть и в людях,и в способах смотреть на различия-тоже есть разница :Smilie:  Задайте вопрос из (.) внутреннего богатства(где есть ВСЁ),или ответте на мой вопрос... С уважением к Вам и Вашим Знаниям.

----------


## Штелп

> Таши, а почему вы - дикие йогины, почему вы бесстрашны, почему вы радостны, откуда спонтанность? Почему некоторые люди не нуждаются в изучении?  Я вас разверну от приписываемых себе следствий, к их причине


Я приношу извинения(влез без прямого вопроса) я новичок, но попробую что-то ответить,это то, как я понимаю все эти вещи: дикие йогины-вероятно из-за отсутствия жёсткой структуры организации(смахивает на банду,но это наше шоу :Smilie:  ) каждый делает то,что может делать. Бесстрашие, вероятно побочный эффект Пховы, да и ради зачем чего-то бояться(вы ведь так-же чувствуете)? Спонтанность, а тут поневоле спонтанным станешь-методы-то глубокие,да ещё и работают :EEK!:  Вот с изучением, чуть сложнее, думаю аналогия с америкосовскими курсами вертолётчиков для Вьетнама будет близка, но вряд-ли отразит всё. А смысл- развитие европейского,а в нашем случае, Нашего Русского Буддизма. Ведь что происходит, даются глубокие методы(мерить не будем,в плане мериться,для каждого,то ,что он делает сейчас - самое важное и глубокое) люди практикуют,привнося практику в обычную жизнь,каждый на своём месте, в каждый момент времени решая задачи по совмещению метода и культуры, что раскинулась от Урала до Парижа.И если на завтра ,сново встало солнце и ты его видишь- это Радость которой могло и не быть. :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Я пока жду ответа Таши. А потом, отвечу вам обоим.

----------


## Таши

Толя))) в этой чёртовой самсаре иногда причина и следствие так перепутаны друг с другом, что и не разберёшь, что из чего происходит)) Не зря один небезызвестный древне-индийский принц назвал наш мир Саха))) неразличимым))) 

 важно, что радость и спонтанность - одни из характеристик играющего пространства, и по мере очищения они проявляются сами собой. И усиливаются))) Даже если ты не особо силён в 12-членной цепи взаимозависимого существования ;-)

 Приведу слова несравненного Милы  из "Песни радости йогина" (хотя подозреваю, он высказался по-тибетски, а не по-аглицки, но у меня только английский текст под рукой): 

  "Obeisance to you, my Guru!...
...Oh, happy are the myriad manifestations!
 The more ups-and-downs, the more joy I feel.
 Happy is the body with no sinnful Karma,
 Happy indeed are the countless confusions!
 The greater the fear, the greater the hapiness I feel!
 Oh, happy is the death of sensations and passions!..."


 Океан Кармапа Ченно! ;-)

----------


## Таши

> Что до рассуждений о медитативном опыте...
> "Мы уж извините, кулинарных книг не читаем. Не нать нам рецептов ваших. Мы - ГОТОВИМ. А уж опосля почитаем, чтобы, значить, знать как евто называется, которое приготовили".  В силу природной ограниченности мне кажется, что обед так не приготовить. Хотя, не исключено, что случайно получится.
> Но Вы не рассказали про "диких йогинов". Мне очень нравится это выражение. Прямо канал Дискавери, честное слово .


 Легба, послушайте, мне тут в голову пришёл кулинарный рецепт (будем следовать вашей аналогии  :Smilie:  от Карма Кагью:

 Рецептов мы в самом деле не знаем, Драгоценный Лама дал то, что неизвестно как называется, сказал отмерить стока-то))) добавляем по вкусу  разные неочищенные субстанции - то, что есть под рукой, и ... ГОТОВИМ))) и получается обед)))

 неважно что и когда ты положил - все элементы изначально чисты))) поэтому, при достаточной варке всё равно получится чистейший нектар ;-) даже если он в Мире Людей и неважнецки пахнет на первый взгляд))) то есть нюх)))
 иэхх, ну и потом самое главное - видишь ты ентот нектар, пробуешь его и... растворяешься в радуге)))

 кстати, кажется, эту аналогию можно использовать для того, чтобы объяснять новичкам (особенно женского пола) разницу в подходе между школами:

 Цель приготовить нектар)

 Гелуг - это когда ты сначала изучаешь названия продуктов (по разным книгам), того, как их надо хранить-транспортировать-перерабатывать, как их правильно смешивать и в каких пропорциях и что из этого может получиться))) потом изучаешь название кухонных принадлежностей и правила безопасности работы с ними, потом правила того, как надо обращаться с огнём, потом под руководством опытного Ламы начинаешь первые опыты (у тебя получается то слишком вкусно, то отрава), ищешь равновесие и стараешься достичь стабильного качества))) в процессе обучения твоё мастерство растёт, ты проходишь всевозможные стажировки, сертификации) потом, в результате того, что накоплено множество знаний, заслуг и вдохновения от Ламы, ты наконец приготавливаешь нектар. Причём,  в этот момент ты чётко осознаешь, что приготовил именно нектар)  потом начинаешь сам писать книги для новичков и  наконец растворяешься в радуге.

 Карма Кагью - ты встречаешь опытного Ламу, который всучив тебе горшок, спички и толику чудодейственного порошка, отправляет тебя куда-нить подальше тренироваться в приготовлении))) естесственно, ты вначале обжигаешь себе руки или чего похуже до крови, пару раз травишься из-за того, что неправильно смешал ингредиенты, пару раз хочешь послать всю эту затею подальше и вообще прекратить свои опыты. И в эти моменты, как правило, проявляется мудрый и добрый Лама и вдохновляет тебя на дальнейшие эксперименты... Постепенно, путём проб и ошибок ты научился приготавливать яичницу и добился некой стабильности её качества, и в этот момент проявляется Лама и удостоверившись, что ты уже более-менее умеешь делать простые вещи и научился пользоваться огнём, вручает тебе Большую Печать (или ставит тебе её на лоб ;-), ну а потом тебе приоткрываются некие сложные поучения, к которым придти самому у тебя бы заняло несоизмеримо много времени, и ты начинаешь учиться преобразовывать пространство: постепенно, из простого глиняного горшка проявляется какая-нить волшебная капала, из нечистых субстанций (которые ты нашёл где-нить рядом) начинает закипать нектар, а огонь сам по себе начинает регулировать свою интенсивность))) Ну и в результате тоже появляется нектар... Правда, ты в этот момент ни сном ни духом ещё не понимаешь, что то, что ты приготовил и являлось целью... И в этот момент опять проявляется Лама и заставляет тебя осознать это, говорит, что то, что ты приготовил, в мире людей называется "Нектар"))) ну а потом ты сам начинаешь искать наиболее упорных новичков и всучать им горшки и спички))) и затем тоже растворяешься в радуге)))

 Толя, вот, собственно, почему "дикие" йогины - потому что постигают всё на собственном опыте, обжигая пальцы.

 Насчёт других школ - не совсем сильна, но думаю, у каждой школы есть свои методики приготовления Нектара. Было бы интересно, если бы кто-то продолжил аналогию)) 
 Вывод: все мы разные))) но конечный результат, к счастью, один - растворение в радуге.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> дикие йогины-вероятно из-за отсутствия жёсткой структуры организации (смахивает на банду,но это наше шоу


Интересно, монастыри, которые Кармапа XVI открывал в Америке, центры Калу Ринпоче, центр Трунгпа Ринпоче, ретритный центр Гендюна Ринпоче во Франции, индийские и непальские монастыри Карма Кагью тоже "смахивают на банду"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Дивная страна Россия: куда ни глянь, кругом одни налджорпа. С немытыми и нестрижеными головами, ногтями и прочими прелестями. Сидят в пещере годами, практикуя своего идама и поддерживая телепатический контакт с гуру.  :EEK!:  - Или нет? Ходят, как все, по расписанию на работу, в пиджаках и галстуках, а по вечерам оттягиваются - надевают белые одеяния, чтобы сразу снять их для практики карма-мудры?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ОК. Основная практика, которой учит Оле это - нёндро, коллективная медитация "Три Света", данная Оле 16-м Кармапой, заканчивающаяся призыванием Махакалы на тибетском.


Тёзка, практика "Три Света" не обязательно коллективная, и призывание Махакалы Бернагчена (отрывок из длинной пуджи) в неё не входит. Просто его поют в конце коллективной медитации в центрах ламы Оле. При этом некоторых "диких йогов" и практиков тантры можно удивить словом "пуджа".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> люди практикуют,привнося практику в обычную жизнь,каждый на своём месте, в каждый момент времени решая задачи по совмещению метода и культуры, что раскинулась от Урала до Парижа.


Какая-такая культура от "Урала до Парижа"?  :Confused:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Многоуважаемые Legba и Таши похоже вы нашли друг друга.  :Smilie: 

Legba, Вот вы тут изображаете из себя великого знатока Ваджраяны, но задаёте очень странные вопросы.

Как гуру-йога Кармапы может быть практикой йидама? 

Позвольте напомнить вам одну историю. Однажды Марпа излучил из своего тела ийдам Хеваджры и спросил учеников: «Кому поклонитесь? Мне или ийдаму?». Они ответили: «Ийдаму». Марпа ответил: «Ошибка! Гуру – источник и корень всех ийдамов.»

Из устных наставлений Падмасамбхавы царевне Еше Цогьял (из книги «Учения Дакини»):

Цогьял спросила: Кто важнее Лама или йидам?

Гуру Римпоче отвечал: Не считай Ламу и йидама чем-то разным, ибо именно Учитель тебе показывает ийдама. Постоянно визуализируя Учителя над головой, получаешь благословение. Если считаешь, что Учитель и ийдам различны – ты заблуждаешься.

Так что, уважаемый, визуализируемая прозрачная, излучающая свет форма 16-го Кармапы – это и есть самый что ни на есть ийдам. Добавлю, что в медитации на 8-го Кармапу визуализируется также Херука – полугневная форма Кхорло Демчога (Чакрасамвара), главного ийдама Линии Кагью. 

Каким образом гуру-йога Кармапы содержит в себе кьерим и дзогрим? 

Фаза визуализации Гуру и произнесения мантры – это кьерим и одновременно шинэ (шаматха) с объектом. В конце медитации, когда форма Гуру растворяется в радужном свете и мы сливаемся с ним в недвойственном состоянии единства тела, речи и ума – это дзогрим; и если нам действительно удалось реализовать единство и отождествиться с состоянием Ламы, то это и есть лхатонг (випашьяна), то есть глубокое постижение природы ума. 

Почитайте книгу Целе Нацог Рангдрёла «Посвящение и путь освобождения». Об этом же говорится в лекциях Калу Римпоче.

----------


## Толя

Все эти качества (смелость, спонтанность и т.д.) подробно описаны, в некоторых книгах, у Оле, например, точно есть. Они не являются отличительной особенностью Кагью. Это просто результаты углубления практики. И появляются они у всех, кто правильно следует учению.
Вы же наверняка читали "О Природе вещей". Что там написано про практику? Слушание. Изучение. Медитация. Где там говориться о том, что не нужно ничего понимать? Когда и где Оле сказал, что изучение нам не нужно? 
Интеллектуальное знание - это не проблема. Это полезно и прекрасно. Это увеличение вашей ясности. Вы не пребываете больше в запутанности и можете все ясно изложить для себя и других. Проблемы начинаются, когда вы привязываетесь к словам. Но само незнание - это далеко не непривязанность. Это омрачение.  Но, Таши, что вы говорите? Какие пробы и ошибки? Какой горшок с нектаром? Да нету времени на все эти фантазии. Вы даже не слушаете, что говорит Оле, откуда эти дикие рецепты, когда все расписано и разъяснено в наставлениях? Столько прекрасных учителей из линии Кагью писали, писали... Зачем, под влиянием ложных идей, сознательно отбрасывать основы своей практики? 
Какие дикие и радостные йогины? Какая спонтанность и смелость? Это результаты правильной практики Дхармы, а не качества последователей какой бы то ни было школы. Никакое отождествление со  слоганами и  различиями в 4 традициях тибетского буддизма от самсары не спасают. Некоторые здесь выдают свои фантазии за путь школы Карма Кагью. Но я читал Гамбопу, Джамгена Конгтрула, 9 Кармапу, много еще чего... и все книги Оле, и был на его лекциях, я принимал у него прибежище и получал учение. И я вам скажу прямо - ТАКОМУ ОН НЕ УЧИТ. И это накарябал я вовсе не для того, чтобы кого-то зацепить или обидеть.

----------


## Таши

> Где там говориться о том, что не нужно ничего понимать? Когда и где Оле сказал, что изучение нам не нужно? 
> Интеллектуальное знание - это не проблема. Это полезно и прекрасно. Это увеличение вашей ясности. Вы не пребываете больше в запутанности и можете все ясно изложить для себя и других.


 Толя, я где-то говорила о том, что изучение не нужно? Приведите, пожалуйста, цитату, если вам не трудно.  :Smilie:  В контексте данного форума я говорила о том, что, возможно, *кто-то* может и не знать о пуджах или перепутать названия на тибетском и санскрите,  и многие товарищи считают своим долгом известить о глубочайшем невежестве и брезгливо поморщить носик. Тогда как знания этот *кто-то* приобретёт уже после *опыта*.
 Кроме того, давайте не будем путать интеллектуальное "знать" и интуитивное "понимать". Между ними огромная разница, - все мы "знаем" (как понятие), что всё по своей природе пусто, но вот только Будды это ещё  и "понимают" (как пережитый опыт). Как только мы сами "поймём", что всё пусто по своей природе, мы тут же станем Буддой. Одного знания, к сожалению, не достаточно. Если  достаточно, то, почему вы, дорогой Толя, прочтя "Гамбопу, Джамгена Конгтрула, 9 Кармапу, много еще чего... и все книги Оле" всё ещё не Будда?

 Если знания увеличивают вашу именно ясность и вы не пребываете в запутанности, то это срабатывает далеко не для всех (кстати, думается даже, что в наше время для большинства как раз и не срабатывает). Не зря я привела пример с текстами ЕС Далай Ламы и их воздействиями на вашу покорную слугу. Я, например, в силу своих проблем, остаюсь в гораздо большей запутанности после прочтения трудов уважаемых учителей.  Опять же, перечитайте мой пример с  Миларепой, - он пришёл к знаниям через опыт. Вот именно это я и хотела сказать. 




> Но, Таши, что вы говорите? Какие пробы и ошибки? Какой горшок с нектаром? Да нету времени на все эти фантазии.


 Это опять вами выдернуто из контекста. Перечитайте мой пред. пост, который был специально назван "О женском - о кухне". Это были ни в коем случае не поучения и не сравнительный анализ подхода, это была импровизация и развитие аналогии уважаемого Легбы с приготовлением пищи. Здесь я тоже отсылаю вас к его посту. Мне хотелось показать на примере его аналогии, что подход чистой практики тоже ведёт к тому же результату.  Знания важны, но при определённых методах приходят позже. Спонтанно.





> Столько прекрасных учителей из линии Кагью писали, писали... Зачем, под влиянием ложных идей, сознательно отбрасывать основы своей практики?


 Я где-то отбросила основы своей практики? Опять же, требую от вас цитату))) 




> Какие дикие и радостные йогины? Какая спонтанность и смелость? Это результаты правильной практики Дхармы, а не качества последователей какой бы то ни было школы.


 Да, поэтому вполне возможно быть "невежественным" с точки зрения представителя другой школы, но не менее "спонтанным и смелым", чем правильно практикующий представитель другой школы) Вообще, речь шла (вероятно, я выразилась не совсем ясно, и здесь спасибо вам за то, что вы заметили эту неясность) о том, что разные методы привлекают разных людей и, в следствие этого, в очень большом проценте случаев в центры КК (будем использовать формулировку Легбы среди "представителей Оле Нидала") приходят те, кто сразу начинает именно медитировать, а потом уже что-то изучать. Так что, на каком-то этапе у такого "представителя" скорее разовьются радость и спонтанность, хотя, возможно некий интеллектуал запросто побьёт его в дискуссии о том или ином буддийском топике. Опять же,  пожалуйста, вникайте в мизансцену нашего разговора - мне надо было не стать унтер-офицерской вдовой. ;-)




> Некоторые здесь выдают свои фантазии за путь школы Карма Кагью. Но я читал Гамбопу, Джамгена Конгтрула, 9 Кармапу, много еще чего... и все книги Оле, и был на его лекциях, я принимал у него прибежище и получал учение. И я вам скажу прямо - ТАКОМУ ОН НЕ УЧИТ.


 Я не настаиваю на своих фантазиях и уж точно никого не собираюсь им учить (тем более, если ты следуешь наставлениям своего учителя, то посторонние "фантазии" воспринимаются как обмен мнениями и всего лишь))) Я просто отвечаю на реплики и лёгкие любовные покусы от милейших представителей данного форума. Просьба читать мои ответы исключительно в контексте)))




> Никакое отождествление со  слоганами и  различиями в 4 традициях тибетского буддизма от самсары не спасают.


 ну а в этом позвольте с вами чистосердечно согласиться ;-) :Smilie:  
 кстати, все слоганы - это мантры ;-) позвольте напомнить ;-)

 Океан Кармапа Ченно!

----------


## Tim

Несколько слов об Оле Нидале. Он очень добр и как будто видит тебя насквозь. Советы, которые он даёт конкретному ученику в самом деле проникают в глубь проблемы.  Что касается практик... чтож, они и в самом деле не очень разнообразны, но действуют отлично :Stick Out Tongue:  {а чегож вам еще-то надо???}. Во всяком случае, если практикующий под руководством Оле жаждет более глубоких наставлений, то  свободно может получить передачу  практики от другого  кагьюпинского ламы... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Таши

Толя, вот ещё что: справедливости ради замечу, что и внутри самой Кагью есть методы для разных умов (бОльшей или меньшей степени "дикости" ;-). Тот подход, который описывала я (сначала практика, затем многомудрые трактаты и/или  философские понятия), происходит от тех самых "диких йогинов" (как пример берём несравненного Миларепу), и он как нельзя лучше подходит для части современных мирян. Но есть ещё и собственно подход для настоящих мирян чистой воды(Марпа - для бОльшей части современных мирян, и здесь, предположу, в смысле не совсем уверена, что практика и знания равнозначны), и подход для монахов (Гампопа - опять же предположу, что человек сначала изучает некие понятия, а потом начинает "понимать" вследствие опыта).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Но, повторюсь, не уверена насчёт двух последних пояснений.

----------


## andykh

> То andykh - спасибо за обстоятельность.
> Неясно только, почему другие здесь присутствующие представители КК -  не в курсах. 
> Ну, и о поправках. Цитата меня просто напугала.  Что, в КК не придерживаются воззрения Махаяны? Или в Ваджраяне некое иное, отличное от Махаянского воззрение?


 :Smilie:  Я уверен что другие в курсах, но из скромности промолчали  :Smilie:  Что касается ваших следующих вопросов то в КК, конечно же, придерживаются взгляда Махаяны, принимают обет Бодхисаттвы, развивают сочуствие и мудрость, и т. д. А также, поскольку КК - как ни крути, тантрическая школа, практикуют и тантрический взгляд. Который во многих местах "перпендикулярен", если не прямо противоположен, взгляду Сутры. Внутренний и тайный уровень практики, если коротко.




> А вот как Гуру Йога Кармапы может быть йогой йидама - я в толк не возьму.


У людей получивших передачу практики Гуру-Йоги 8го Кармапы, такой вопрос не возникает в принципе  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Н-да...

----------


## Legba

Друзья!
В силу чудовищной лени только сейчас дошел до компа.
Попробую сказать пару слов. %)


Legba, Вот вы тут изображаете из себя великого знатока Ваджраяны
Не было такого. Я прочитал пару книг, и всегда честно говорю - каких.

Позвольте напомнить вам одну историю. Однажды Марпа излучил из своего тела ийдам Хеваджры и спросил учеников: «Кому поклонитесь? Мне или ийдаму?». Они ответили: «Ийдаму». Марпа ответил: «Ошибка! Гуру – источник и корень всех ийдамов.»

Очень люблю эту историю, как и последующие. Я недостойный, могу выделить из своего тела только нечистоты. Следуя Вашей логике - я идентичен этим нечистотам. И на том спасибо.  :Embarrassment:  


Так что, уважаемый, визуализируемая прозрачная, излучающая свет форма 16-го Кармапы – это и есть самый что ни на есть ийдам. Добавлю, что в медитации на 8-го Кармапу визуализируется также Херука – полугневная форма Кхорло Демчога (Чакрасамвара), главного ийдама Линии Кагью. 
От це дило! Собственно, что я и хотел услышать, с самого начала. Весь тред насмарку  :Embarrassment:  


Фаза визуализации Гуру и произнесения мантры – это кьерим и одновременно шинэ (шаматха) с объектом. 
Да, безусловно.
В конце медитации, когда форма Гуру растворяется в радужном свете и мы сливаемся с ним в недвойственном состоянии единства тела, речи и ума – это дзогрим; 
Это мне не совсем понятно. Насколько я могу судить по книжкам  :Smilie: , дзогрим это практика с нади, пранами и бинду в теле йидама. К дзогриму, в частности, относятся Йоги Наропы, Йоги Сестры Нигумы и т.д. Растворение йидама в садхане, насколько я понимаю, дзогримом не является. Возможно я не прав - просветите (лучше сошлитесь на авторитетный текст).
и если нам действительно удалось реализовать единство и отождествиться с состоянием Ламы, то это и есть лхатонг (випашьяна), то есть глубокое постижение природы ума.
Э... Возможно. Меня только немного смущает, что випашьяна есть и на уровне Сутры.... Ну да ладно.

Дорогая Таши!
Очень порадовала Ваша кулинарная история.
Меня в ней смущает только одна деталь. Порошок.
Этот порошок явно нарушает причинно-следственную связь.
Будь такой порошок, Мудрец из рода Шакьев нас давно засыпал им под горлышко. Ладно, пойду читать рецепты  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Да, кстати, Таши, "любовные покусы" это прозвучало достойно.
Дальнейшую майтхуну предлагаю перевести в персональные сообщения.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## andykh

> ... Ладно, пойду читать рецепты


Почитайте там "Горячий трон", мне почему то кажется, что вам понравится  :Wink:

----------


## Fat

> "Три Света" и практика 8-ого Кармапы - это виды гуру-йоги, которые содержат в себе:  шинэ и лхатонг, фазы построения и завершения (керим и дзогрим), практику йидама и всю парамитаяну.


Вряд ли кто-нибудь будет оспаривать тот факт, что гуру-йога - мощая практика, но вот насчет "содержит в себе...", может и содержит, но это не означает "заменяет собой...". 

В учениях часто применяется такой оборот, вроде "эта практика невероятно глубока и вмещает в себя всю суть того-то и того-то", например, говорят, что 4 дхармы Гомпопы вмещают всю суть Дхармы, это значит, что Гомпопа был настолько великим учителем, что смог сформулировать всю суть учения Будды в четырех предложениях, но это совсем не означает, что нам достаточно выучить эти четыре предложения наизусть и вот мы уже готовые знатоки дхармы, крутые практики и т.д.

Насколько мне известно, в Карма-кагью традиционно посвящения и учения по практике идамов уровня Аннутара Йога Тантры даются в длинных ретритах (3года), и собственно практика проходит также в рамках этих ретритов и включает в себя фазы построения и завершения (6 йог, махамудра), выйдя из ретрита человек может продолжить практиковать, так сказать, в миру.

Организация "Алмазный путь", насколько я знаю, не располагает ретритными центрами, такими как, например, Самье-Линг или КТД, отсюда и особенности преподавания Дхармы, видимо...  :Wink:  Да и лама Оле, кажется длинных ретритов не проходил... или я ошибаюсь?

Отдельный респект Таши за Краткий Курс Варщика Нектара, как сейчас принято говорить в таких случаях, пешите исчо  :Big Grin:  



> пару раз хочешь послать всю эту затею подальше и вообще прекратить свои опыты


 не получится, поскольку чуть выше по тексту вас самих послал подальше учитель, так что вы как раз в этом "подальше" и находитесь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

То andykh.
Это что, злая шутка? Прочитал. НЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ.  :Big Grin: 
То Fat.
Респект.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

>>Legba, вот вы тут изображаете из себя великого знатока Ваджраяны
>Не было такого. Я прочитал пару книг, и всегда честно говорю - каких.

Просто, мне показалось, что Вы обвинили последователей Оле Нидала в невежестве и низком уровне понимания. Знаете, последователи Оле очень разные - от профессоров университетов до домохозяек. Грести всех под одну гребенку – это неправильно. Хотя, аналогии с горшочком, которые привела Таши, наверно, в чём-то близки к истине. 

Для любителей философии и более глубокого изучения Дхармы (с изучением тибетского и санскрита) есть возможность обучения в KIBI – Международном институте Кармапы с филиалами в Индии, России (Элисте) и Европе. 

Большинство же учеников Ламы Оле просто очень любят и доверяют своему Учителю – им не нужны «глубокие поучения» и терминология. Насколько я понимаю, перед Оле стояла другая задача – распространить активность Линии Карма Кагью везде где только возможно, подготовив почву для деятельности 17-го Кармапы. Для этого нужно было, чтобы Учение было понятным как можно большему числу людей, а не только «ботаникам».

>Я недостойный, могу выделить из своего тела только нечистоты. Следуя Вашей логике - я >идентичен этим нечистотам. И на том спасибо.

Нет, никакой такой логики у меня не было. Не наговаривайте ни на меня, ни на себя. 

>>В конце медитации, когда форма Гуру растворяется в радужном свете и мы сливаемся с >>ним в недвойственном состоянии единства тела, речи и ума – это дзогрим; 
>Это мне не совсем понятно. Насколько я могу судить по книжкам  , дзогрим это практика с 
>нади, пранами и бинду в теле йидама. К дзогриму, в частности, относятся Йоги Наропы, 
>Йоги Сестры Нигумы и т.д. Растворение йидама в садхане, насколько я понимаю, 
>дзогримом не является. Возможно, я не прав - просветите (лучше сошлитесь на 
>авторитетный текст).

В тех текстах, которые попадались мне, кьеримом называлась стадия развития, а дзогримом - стадия завершения, когда практик отождествляется с тем будда-аспектом или мудростью, которые символизирует ийдам. 

Эти фазы (кьерим и дзогрим) есть в любой тантрической практике. По логике, в рамках этой терминологии визуализация нади, праны и бинду относится к кьериму, равно как и практика визуализации мандалы - более сложной и продвинутой техники визуализации со множеством деталей. Погуглите, наверняка где-то есть более детальные объяснения.

>Э... Возможно. Меня только немного смущает, что випашьяна есть и на уровне Сутры.... Ну 
>да ладно.

Випашьяна есть и на уровне Сутры. О шинэ и лхатоне во всех подробностях и о том как Сутра стыкуется с Тантрой очень подробно и обстоятельно описано у Таши Намгьяла «Сияющая Махамудра, рассеивающая тьму неведенья» («Одсал чаг чен маригпа мюнсел»).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Насколько мне известно, в Карма-кагью традиционно посвящения и учения по практике идамов уровня Аннутара Йога Тантры даются в длинных ретритах (3 года), и собственно практика проходит также в рамках этих ретритов и включает в себя фазы построения и завершения (6 йог, махамудра), выйдя из ретрита человек может продолжить практиковать, так сказать, в миру. Организация "Алмазный путь", насколько я знаю, не располагает ретритными центрами, такими как, например, Самье-Линг или КТД, отсюда и особенности преподавания Дхармы, видимо...


Оле говорил, что для желающих уйти в такой трехгодичный ретрит и практиковать 6 поучений Наропы, существуют ретритные центры во Франции, основанные по поручению 16-го Кармапы Гендюном Римпоче. 




> Да и лама Оле, кажется длинных ретритов не проходил... или я ошибаюсь?


Ещё одна история. Когда-то давно Оле попросил у 16-го Кармапы какую-нибудь практику ийдама, с тем чтобы уйти в ретрит. На что Кармапа ответил, что в этом нет никакой необходимости потому, что данная Им медитация «Три Света» содержит в себе всё что нужно, в том числе и практику ийдама.

Если же кому-то это кажется недостаточным, то по окончании нёндро можно получить посвящение в Чакрасамвару от 17-го Кармапы или что-то другое. 

Думаю, в каждом конкретном случае лучше спросить Ламу Оле какая практика Вам больше подходит. Либо он попросит Вас сделать нёндро ещё раз. Были и такие случаи.

----------


## andykh

> То andykh.
> Это что, злая шутка? Прочитал. НЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ.


Ну ошибся я, с кем не бывает  :Smilie:  ИМХО по крайней мере, проясняет, откуда растут ноги у множества сплетен.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## andykh

> ... например, говорят, что 4 дхармы Гомпопы вмещают всю суть Дхармы, это значит, что Гомпопа был настолько великим учителем, что смог сформулировать всю суть учения Будды в четырех предложениях, но это совсем не означает, что нам достаточно выучить эти четыре предложения наизусть и вот мы уже готовые знатоки дхармы, крутые практики и т.д.


"Готовые знатоки" и "великие практики"?
Согласен, не означает. Но разве цель практики в том, чтобы становится всем вышеперечисленным?  :Smilie: 




> Насколько мне известно, в Карма-кагью традиционно посвящения и учения по практике идамов уровня Аннутара Йога Тантры даются в длинных ретритах (3года), и собственно практика проходит также в рамках этих ретритов и включает в себя фазы построения и завершения (6 йог, махамудра), выйдя из ретрита человек может продолжить практиковать, так сказать, в миру.


Насколько я слышал, люди, проходившие подобные ритриты во французских монастырях или центрах для мирян, НЕ могут брать с собой тексты тех же 6 йог и практиковать их в миру. Только в ритрите.

----------


## Legba

Насколько я слышал, люди, проходившие подобные ритриты во французских монастырях или центрах для мирян, НЕ могут брать с собой тексты тех же 6 йог и практиковать их в миру. Только в ритрите.

Ну, тексты не проблема.  :Wink:  А практиковать 6 Йог Наропы в миру - нереально.  Как и любую другую практику, подразумевающую 4 ежедневные сессии и упражнения между ними.

----------


## Вантус

Выглядит это все в том духе, что надо опустить учение, поскольку подниматься до него влом. Но дзогрим, дзогрим за что ж так опустили! Кхедруб Дже, Кхедруб Норсанг Гьяцо, Дже Цонкапа и коренные тексты тантр цикла Чакрасамвары(!!!) говорят, что дзогрим все же - бинду, нади и чакры. Кьерим - конструкция воображения, дзогрим - реальные объекты и т.д.

----------


## Fat

> "Готовые знатоки" и "великие практики"?
> Согласен, не означает. Но разве цель практики в том, чтобы становится всем вышеперечисленным?


Нет, цель не в этом, но всем перечисленным (включая т.д.) Вы станете в процессе практики в качестве побочного эффекта  :Wink:  




> Насколько я слышал, люди, проходившие подобные ритриты во французских монастырях или центрах для мирян, НЕ могут брать с собой тексты тех же 6 йог и практиковать их в миру. Только в ритрите.


А из каких соображений, интересно? им не доверяют? 

В Москве довольно долгое время преподавал Донел Кридон - человек, счтающийся весьма продвинутым практиком шести йог Наропы, и насколько я знаю он продолжает практику и вне ретритов...   




> Оле говорил, что для желающих уйти в такой трехгодичный ретрит и практиковать 6 поучений Наропы, существуют ретритные центры во Франции, основанные по поручению 16-го Кармапы Гендюном Римпоче.


Дима, а вы знаете кого-нибудь лично, кто такой ретрит прошел? Вот, например "путешествующие учителя", которые читают лекции в центрах "Алмазного пути", может быть кто-нибудь из них?

----------


## Толя

Таши, я вам не буду отвечать, потому что это в некотором смысле будет бесполезный разговор в данный момент. Все что я хотел - я сказал.  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Выглядит это все в том духе, что надо опустить учение, поскольку подниматься до него влом.


Нет. Просто акценты разные. Согласно Оле, у Гелукпы сначала изучение потом практика, у Кагьюпы - на первой месте практика, а потом изучение. В этой связи, опять же со слов Оле, Далай-лама как-то заметил, что для буддиста самым главным является Дхарма, для нас же на первом месте - Лама!




> Но дзогрим, дзогрим за что ж так опустили! Кхедруб Дже, Кхедруб Норсанг Гьяцо, Дже Цонкапа и коренные тексты тантр цикла Чакрасамвары(!!!) говорят, что дзогрим все же - бинду, нади и чакры. Кьерим - конструкция воображения, дзогрим - реальные объекты и т.д.


Ну, ладно, если вы так настаиваете я пороюсь в своей библиотеке. Где-то у меня был текстик Джамгена Контрула о практике ийдама с объяснением стадий развития и завершения.

----------


## andykh

> А из каких соображений, интересно? им не доверяют?


Это лучше у "французов" спрашивать. Видимо, исходя из того, что это тайные практики и т.п. Опять же вот Legba говорит, что это практиковать в миру нереально. Я ему верю  :Smilie:  А раз так, текстик извольте на место положить  :Smilie: 





> Дима, а вы знаете кого-нибудь лично, кто такой ретрит прошел? Вот, например "путешествующие учителя", которые читают лекции в центрах "Алмазного пути", может быть кто-нибудь из них?


Я, например, знаю Валли и Хенрика, которые были учениками Гендюна Ринпоче. Он подтвердил их реализацию. Они ездили по центрам Алмазного Пути (не в России). Интервью с ними где-то было но в Интернете не могу найти.

Мне кажется, по этому линку есть ответы на многие ваши вопросы.
http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru3/ole_otsh.php

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, а вы знаете кого-нибудь лично, кто такой ретрит прошел? Вот, например "путешествующие учителя", которые читают лекции в центрах "Алмазного пути", может быть кто-нибудь из них?


Лично не знаком, но слышал, что такие люди есть.

----------


## Legba

Присоединяюсь к Вантусу.  :Smilie: 
Нади, праны и бинду - это ну ни как не керим, как тут не гугли.  :Wink:  
Дима! Есть очень хорошая книжка Кедрубже "Основы буддийской тантры".
Я понимаю, что Вам не положено читать тексты других школ, но Вы уж как-нибудь, потихоньку...  :Wink:  Оле Нидал книжек не читает, ему некогда (по его собственным словам).  Но мне кажется, что в этом следовать за ним совершенно не обязательно, может у Вас и времени побольше.
И еще одно "прогелукпинское" замечание. Если кому-либо не дают (как положено, после того, как три раза попросил) какую-либо передачу на практику, это означает, скорее всего, не тот факт, что он уже и без этой практики безмерно крут. И не то, что практики которая есть, вполне достаточно "для всего". С наибольшей вероятностью это означает, что он к этой практике не готов. Вспомните Миларепу  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

"Готовые знатоки" и "великие практики"?
Согласен, не означает. Но разве цель практики в том, чтобы становится всем вышеперечисленным?

Цель практики тантры, насколько я знаю, достичь состояния Будды как можно скорее. Вы полагаете, можно сделать это минуя состояние "знатока" и "великого практика". Или Дхарма для Вас это "вэльюбэл аддишен ту модерн лайфстайл"? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Согласно Оле, у Гелукпы сначала изучение потом практика, у Кагьюпы - на первой месте практика, а потом изучение.


А согласно здравому смыслу?

Практика Дхармы включает в себя получение учений, размышление, медитацию. Или я не прав?

Вообще говоря, мне не очень понятно как можно "сразу медитировать". Для начала понять бы, зачем это нужно, потому как в миру есть более интересные занятия  :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

> "Готовые знатоки" и "великие практики"?
> Согласен, не означает. Но разве цель практики в том, чтобы становится всем вышеперечисленным?
> 
> Цель практики тантры, насколько я знаю, достичь состояния Будды как можно скорее.


... для блага всех живых существ  :Smilie: 




> Вы полагаете, можно сделать это минуя состояние "знатока" и "великого практика". Или Дхарма для Вас это "вэльюбэл аддишен ту модерн лайфстайл"?


Я не только так полагаю, я ясно это вижу на примере учителей прошлого и настоящего  :Smilie:  Вы нет?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вообще говоря, мне не очень понятно как можно "сразу медитировать". Для начала понять бы, зачем это нужно, потому как в миру есть более интересные занятия


А очень просто. Оле даёт Прибежище, лунг на нёндро, медитацию "Три Света", поучения Махамудры, 8-го Кармапу, Пхову. Разве этого мало? Медитируйте в группах себе на здоровье. Есть желание и мотивация - делайте нёндро.

Есть книги - "Каким всё является на самом деле", "Открытие Алмазного Пути", "Верхом на тигре", "Глубина русского ума", "Буддизм в вопросах и ответах", лекции, журнал "Мир Кагью", Песни Миларепы в 2 томах, жизнеописание Другпы Кюнле. 

В электронном виде есть тексты Дже Гампопы "Драгоценное Украшение", Калу Римпоче, Таши Намгьяла, Джамгена Контрула, поучения 9-го Кармапы по Махамудре, поучения Гендюна Римпоче, Шамара Римпоче. 

Если вам и этого мало, ну тогда в KIBI.

----------


## Граакль

Читаю с удовольствием.

Всем благ  :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

А что еще делать в такой мороз? А так хоть пальцы пуковки набирают, не мерзнут  :Wink:

----------


## Fat

> Мне кажется, по этому линку есть ответы на многие ваши вопросы.
> http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru3/ole_otsh.php


Спасибо.....  Вот цитатку приведу




> И, кроме всего прочего, многое из того, чему тибетцы учатся в своих медитациях в отшельничестве, мы знаем уже из школы. В своей способности к концентрации, абстрактном, аналитическом мышлении, в своём мировоззрении мы далеко впереди "потребителей" других культур. Зрелость, которую другие обретают посредством длительных медитаций, нам достаётся благодаря прозрачному, психологически подкованному, человеколюбивому обществу, в котором мы живём.


Сильно сказано! на современной фене это называется "аццкий отжиг"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

to Fat.
И впрямь отжиг!
Мои Наставники не раз замечали, что способности к концентрации у тибетцев повыше были. Меньше поток информации любого рода - меньше блуждания ума. Меньше интоксикантов (включая сахар, кофе и т.п.) - меньше притупленность.  :Cool:  
У меня вот назрел еще вопрос к представителям ККОН. Оле Нидал постоянно твердит о "йогинах и мирянах".... Кого у вас принято считать йогином? Я имею ввиду в современном мире?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мои Наставники не раз замечали, что способности к концентрации у тибетцев повыше были.


Выше - ниже. Какая разница. Концентратомера пока не изобрели. Видимо, Оле показалось, что меньше. Субъективно это всё.  :Smilie:  

>> на фене это называется аццкий отжиг...

Что это значит?




> У меня вот назрел еще вопрос к представителям ККОН. Оле Нидал постоянно твердит о "йогинах и мирянах".... Кого у вас принято считать йогином? Я имею ввиду в современном мире?


Насколько я это понимаю мирянин - это тот, кто ведет оседлый образ жизни, ходит на работу с 9 до 17, имеет семью, детей...

Йогин - видимо, это "путешествующие учителя" и ученики Оле, у которых нет постоянного места работы, семьи, детей, они могут иметь много партнёрш, ведут кочевой или полукочевой образ жизни, переезжая с места на место, строят и обустраивают ретритные центры и гомпы. 

Наверно, лучше спросить об этом у самого Оле, что он вкладывает в эти слова.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Любопытно. А опираясь на что Оле Нидал считает возможным иметь несколько партнерш? Я не встречал в буддийских текстах никакой легитимизации полигамии. Ранее предполагал, наверное ошибочно, что это удел ненавистных Оле мусульман. Или это форма подражания Друкпа Кюнле?
Ну, так он ведь друкпа.....

----------


## Кагьюпа

Если, "по-старинке", считать, что введением в ваджраяну является посвящение (тиб. дженанг или ванг), с последующей передачей (тиб.лунг) и объяснениями (тиб. три), а мне никогда не доводилось слышать ни об одном человеке, получавшем такое от Ламы Оле Нидала, то было бы интересно узнать о мастерах Алмазного Пути (йогинах Ламы Оле) либо получавших (что, где, когда, и как?) это, либо умело достигающих реализации на пути ваджраяны без таковых.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А опираясь на что Оле Нидал считает возможным иметь несколько партнерш? Я не встречал в буддийских текстах никакой легитимизации полигамии.


У Падмасамбхавы было две супруги - Мандарава и Еше Цогьял. Кто это легитимизировал?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если, "по-старинке", считать, что введением в ваджраяну является посвящение (тиб. дженанг или ванг), с последующей передачей (тиб.лунг) и объяснениями (тиб. три), а мне никогда не доводилось слышать ни об одном человеке, получавшем такое от Ламы Оле Нидала, то было бы интересно узнать о мастерах Алмазного Пути (йогинах Ламы Оле) либо получавших (что, где, когда, и как?) это, либо умело достигающих реализации на пути ваджраяны без таковых.


Для справки.

Тибетское слово Дже-нанг [rjes gnang] обычно переводят как "благословение", "дозволение" или "разрешение". Это слово состоит из двух частей: дже [rjes] - отпечаток, след; нанг [gnang] - давать, делать. Таким образом, дословно его можно перевести как "делать отпечаток". Тибетские ламы очень часто дают различные благословения, Дженанги , которые, по смыслу данного слова, как бы оставляют след или отпечаток в потоке нашего ума. В ряде случаев Дженанг может означать и получение разрешения (дозволения) на выполнение какой-либо практики.

Слово Ванг [dbang] переводится как "инициация", "уполномочие", "сила", "могущество". Более точным выражением, отражающим смысл слова "инициация", следует считать тибетское Ванг-кур [dbang bskur] (санскр. абхишека). Но в сокращенном виде часто говорят просто Ванг. Слово кур [bskur] происходит от глагола кур-ба [skur ba] - даровать, жаловать. То есть смысл слова Ванг-кур - дарование силы, мощи.

Слово Лунг [lung] (санскр. агама) - заповедь, духовное предписание, передача, разрешение (читать священный текст). Чаще всего, этим словом обозначают процесс передачи текста от учителя к ученику.

http://mahayana.yangsheng.ru/answers.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Тиб. Ванг, Санскр.Абхишека] По-другому называется "уполномочение". Церемония, которая вводит практикующего в Поле Силы определенного Будда-аспекта. Может даваться как благословение или как начало практики. Для практики также нужен Лунг - прочтение текста и Тхри - объяснения. Эффективность этих методов в развитии осознавания трудно переоценить.

http://www.buddhism.ru/glossary/dict17.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

В Ваджраяне Учитель сначало даёт ученикам посвящение - Ванг, затем объяснят практику (тилунг) или просто читает текст практики (лунг). Потом он также может сделать этй практику с учениками - гом-лунг. Это нужно для успешной реализации на пути тантры.

Дженанг - дозволение на практику. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Введением в ваджраяну является принятие Прибежища от уполномоченного Ламы, принадлежащего Линии, и обет бодхисаттвы. 

Всё это Оле уполномочил делать 16-й Кармапа (Держатель всех передач и Лама Линии Карма Кагью), что он и делает. В общем, поверьте на слово, Оле даёт и ванг, и лунг, и три. По крайней мере я сам получил от него Прибежище, принял обет бодхисаттвы, получил лунг на практику нёндро и устное объяснение практики, то есть "три".

----------


## Legba

Гуру Римпоче мог супругу и в посох превратить.
Оле Нидал так может?:d

Кстати, Кагьюпа мне кажется знает, о чем говорит. Зря Вы так, сразу в клипборд полезли  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Дима, некоторые неточности.

>Оле даёт и ванг, и лунг, и три

Оле не дает вангов. И сам об этом говорил не раз и объяснял причины. 

>Введением в ваджраяну является принятие Прибежища от уполномоченного Ламы, принадлежащего Линии, и обет бодхисаттвы.

Введение в тантру - это посвящение, лунг и объянения. А прибежище и обет бодхисаттвы - это несколько другое.

А вообще, ребят, может закругляться будим?   :Wink: .

----------


## Штелп

> Какая-такая культура от "Урала до Парижа"?


Какая-то культура всёж-таки есть , именно благодаря такой-какой культуре,мы (мой ,практически родственник :Smilie:  )имеем шикарнейшую возможность общаться друг с другом, обсуждая не самого Учителя Оле Нидала,а то-что рядом и вокруг,испытывая друг на дружке разные хитрости(по родственному :Smilie:  так сказать. У всех есть опыт,разный, так может лучше помогать друг-другу?Самая злая собака та, что долго сидит на цепи, надо оно нам всем?? Сомневаюсь, => покидаю конкретно это побоище(все на практику-пора-пора...)

----------


## andykh

> Мои Наставники не раз замечали, что способности к концентрации у тибетцев повыше были. Меньше поток информации любого рода - меньше блуждания ума. Меньше интоксикантов (включая сахар, кофе и т.п.) - меньше притупленность.


Legba, не скромничайте  :Smilie:  Назовите имена ваших Наставников - кто так говорил?

У меня вот тоже к вам вопрос. Личного характера  :Wink:  Как вы считаете, возможно ли продвижение по пути вне рамок тибетской _монастырской_ традиции? Ну вы понимате о чем я - пуджи,  Бохдисаттвачарьяаватару наизусть и т.п.


Кстати, тред по второму кругу пошел. Помнится о том что вместо ванга(абхишеки) Оле Нидал обычно дает гом-лунг, говорилось в самом начале.

----------


## Таши

Толя, приятно было с вами пообщаться) если вы считаете, что уже всё сказали)))

 Насчёт острот: "не получится, поскольку чуть выше по тексту вас самих послал подальше учитель, так что вы как раз в этом "подальше" и находитесь"

 мне кажется, тот, кто по-настоящему испытал на себе милость учителя, так никогда не скажет ;-)  опять же, всегда казалось, что настоящий буддист начнёт танцевать от радости, если увидит кого-то, кто пытается разобраться в каких-то истинах, учится медитировать или только-только пришёл в буддизм) конечно, если это происходит не в Росии (поездив порядочно по миру и разным ритритам, можно чётко видеть разницу между отношением со стороны просто буддиста и со стороны русского буддиста. Последнему явно не хватает сочувствия, но это, очевидно, уже что-то национально-кармическое ;-).

 Вот этот форум как нельзя кстати и показывает разницу между умами: 
 одни - совершенно формальны, нацеленны на изучение и выискивание всяческих подтверждений невежества в других. И всей их радости и спонтанности хватает на обмен остротами ;-))) похожими на шпильки) 

 Другие, кажется,  радостны и бесстрашны, и даже оживляются на "любовные покусы")))и интересуется количеством жён Оле Нидала ;-)))) 

 ещё другие - подходят ко всему более творчески) хотя на этом форуме творчество и не поощряется, кажется, здесь чем формальней, тем лучше)) придрались к горшку с нектаром, как будто я горшок с чем-то нехорошим описывала)) а может, тут одни мужчины... не знаю)))

 третьи тихонько читают и исчезают))

 и самое смешное, что у каждого своя концепция того, _каким_ должен быть практикующий ;-) было бы смешно всем таким разным типам умов предлагать совершенно идентичный подход) это было бы точно неэффективным)

 В целом и общем всем, 
 Океан Кармапа Ченно ;-)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А очень просто. Оле даёт Прибежище, лунг на нёндро, медитацию "Три Света", поучения Махамудры, 8-го Кармапу, Пхову. Разве этого мало? Медитируйте в группах себе на здоровье. Есть желание и мотивация - делайте нёндро.


То есть вы признаете, что для того, чтобы начать медитировать, нужно для начала хотя бы понять, зачем это нужно, затем - как это делается?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> они могут иметь много партнёрш


Я думаю, это главный признак ёгина. На дискаче таких пруд пруди.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Введением в ваджраяну является принятие Прибежища от уполномоченного Ламы, принадлежащего Линии, и обет бодхисаттвы.


Введением в ваджраяну является введение в мандалу.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Как вы считаете, возможно ли продвижение по пути вне рамок тибетской _монастырской_ традиции? Ну вы понимате о чем я - пуджи,  Бохдисаттвачарьяаватару наизусть и т.п.


Пуджа - только в рамках монастырской традиции? Ндааа.... учите матчасть.
Впрочем, этой фразой можно было бы ответить почти на все, написанное вами  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> Толя, приятно было с вами пообщаться) если вы считаете, что уже всё сказали)))
> 
>   Вот этот форум как нельзя кстати и показывает разницу между умами: 
>  одни - совершенно формальны, нацеленны на изучение и выискивание всяческих подтверждений невежества в других. И всей их радости и спонтанности хватает на обмен остротами ;-))) похожими на шпильки) 
> 
>  Другие, кажется,  радостны и бесстрашны, и даже оживляются на "любовные покусы")))и интересуется количеством жён Оле Нидала ;-)))) 
> 
>  ещё другие - подходят ко всему более творчески) хотя на этом форуме творчество и не поощряется, кажется, здесь чем формальней, тем лучше)) придрались к горшку с нектаром, как будто я горшок с чем-то нехорошим описывала)) а может, тут одни мужчины... не знаю)))
> 
> ...


Какое многообразие буддистской сансары, за что я ее и люблю. :Smilie:  Не понимаю почему говорят всего лишь о "двойственности".

----------


## Грег

> Какое многообразие буддистской сансары, за что я ее и люблю. Не понимаю почему говорят всего лишь о "двойственности".


 :Smilie: 
Дык, это разнообразие и есть двойственность.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Оле не дает вангов. И сам об этом говорил не раз и объяснял причины.


Толя, спасибо. Я этого не знал. Однако, интересно узнать почему он не даёт вангов?

Зато я точно знаю, что он даёт лунг и три.  :Smilie:  А ванг можно получить от Кармапы.

Однако, сомневаюсь, что ваджраяну можно практиковать просто получив посвящение (ванг, лунг и три) от Ламы без Прибежища и обета бодхисаттвы. 




> Введение в тантру - это посвящение, лунг и объянения.


Думаю, эта терминология больше соответствует конкретным тантрическим практикам, например посвящение в Чакрасамвару.

Однако, участник под именем "Кагьюпа" дословно  написал цитирую: "введением в ваджраяну является посвящение (тиб. дженанг или ванг), с последующей передачей (тиб.лунг) и объяснениями (тиб. три), а мне никогда не доводилось слышать ни об одном человеке, получавшем такое от Ламы Оле Нидала..." 

Тем самым он намекает, что Оле не имеет полномочий учить ваджраяне и давать Прибежище, а следовательно не является Ламой, если я правильно уловил направление мысли. Это возмутительно!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Однако, сомневаюсь, что ваджраяну можно практиковать просто получив посвящение (ванг, лунг и три) от Ламы без Прибежища и обета бодхисаттвы. 
> 
> Думаю, эта терминология больше соответствует конкретным тантрическим практикам, например посвящение в Чакрасамвару.


Прибежище и обет бодхисаттвы - вступление на путь Махаяны. Абхишека - вступление на путь Ваджраяны. Если я не прав, меня поправят.  :Cool:

----------


## AndreiCH

> Дык, это разнообразие и есть двойственность.


Совершенно согласен, акцент на такое "разнообразное своеобразие" буддистов не является ли плодом деятельности Мары, прокладывающего собственные пути в сторону от просветления. Меня пугает про-западный "слоган" - "веселое разнообразное многообразие в массы буддистов" - пусть повеселятся (почувствуют вкус Сансары). Как-то мало в этом отречения.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Прибежище и обет бодхисаттвы - вступление на путь Махаяны. Абхишека - вступление на путь Ваджраяны. Если я не прав, меня поправят.


Ты прав. Но возможно ли вступить на путь Ваджраяны, не вступив на путь Махаяны?

----------


## andykh

> Пуджа - только в рамках монастырской традиции? Ндааа.... учите матчасть.
> Впрочем, этой фразой можно было бы ответить почти на все, написанное вами


Прошу прощения, конечно же, пуджи придумали "ёгины". А также ванг, лунг и три  :Smilie:  Вас не затруднит дать санскритские эквиваленты этих слов?

----------


## Шаман

> Вот этот форум как нельзя кстати и показывает разницу между умами: 
>  одни - совершенно формальны, нацеленны на изучение и выискивание всяческих подтверждений невежества в других. И всей их радости и спонтанности хватает на обмен остротами ;-))) похожими на шпильки) 
> 
>  Другие, кажется,  радостны и бесстрашны, и даже оживляются на "любовные покусы")))и интересуется количеством жён Оле Нидала ;-)))) 
> ...


 Кстати, о концепциях.  Поделюсь своими.

Концепция о бесстрашии. Ждать получения каких-то положительных результатов от практики бесстрашия,  основанного на неведении - это очень неумелая тактика и стратегия, которая может иметь только печальные последтсвия.

Концепция о пове. Применение повы, когда успокоение и однонаправленная концентрация недостаточно развиты, подобно выеду на гоночную трассу с кое как прикрученными колёсами.

Концепция о йогинах. Если практик не утвердился в отречении, то все его игры в ваджраяну приводят только к различным обострениям и воспалениям и без того не очень здорового ума.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Концепция о бесстрашии. Ждать получения каких-то положительных результатов от практики бесстрашия, основанного на неведении " -

ух ты, а что это за такая интересная практика "основанная на неведении" ?

Предалагаю концепциями меняться. Меняю киллограмм грубых концепций на столько же легко расстворяемых. Также продам концепции - любые, количество не ограничено, оптовикам скидки. Как раз сейчас праздничная распродажа - торопитесь!

----------


## Шаман

> "Концепция о бесстрашии. Ждать получения каких-то положительных результатов от практики бесстрашия, основанного на неведении " -
> 
> ух ты, а что это за такая интересная практика "основанная на неведении" ?


 Ну это логика такая, вообще-то. Если практик забывает на каком-то этапе о развитии мудрости, основанном на ... (см. мануал), то основой для такой практики на этом этапе будет неведение.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Дорогая Таши! 

Мне понравилась Ваша метафора с горшочком, я уже об этом говорил. Так что Вы не зря старались.  :Smilie:  Мне также нравится Ваш подход всех примирить. Это замечательно. Но,

Перечитайте внимательно высказывание некоторых участников форума. Ведь они насыщены высокомерием по отношению к нам, последователям Ламы Оле Нидала, Шамара и Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.

Они всячески пытаются намекать на "нелигитимность" Оле Нидала и его якобы некомпетентность. Они пытаются выискивать слабые места и пробелы в знаниях, тем самым как бы обнаруживая наше непонимание Дхармы. Как бы хотят нам сказать - да ни какой ваш Оле не Лама, и ваще непонятно чем, они там занимаются. А уж они-то точно знают, как надо правильно практиковать. 

Вот это не может не возмущать.

----------


## Шаман

> Вот это не может не возмущать.


 Вас возмущает то, что некто хочет оказать Вам помощь, заботится о том, чтобы Вы не совершали непоправимых ошибок и не вводили бы в заблуждение других?
Указание на элементы некой доктрины, которые вызывают сомнение, Вы называете высокомерием, по какой причине?
Или же Вас возмущает что-то иное?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Тем самым он намекает, что Оле не имеет полномочий учить ваджраяне и давать Прибежище, а следовательно не является Ламой, если я правильно уловил направление мысли. Это возмутительно!


Nu a chego tut namekat' to? Po-moemu, NE imeet.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ*




> Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления*7.
> 
> Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*8. Ведь так было сказано!


http://www.ay.ru/japan/htm/swet.htm

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

"Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств"

Откровенно говоря, мне кажется что среди российских буддистов хорошо если один такой найдется. Ну не больше двух, это точно  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> они насыщены высокомерием по отношению к нам///
> Они всячески пытаются намекать на "нелигитимность" Оле Нидала///
> Они пытаются выискивать слабые места///


Как всегда, во всем виноваты Они  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Откровенно говоря, мне кажется что среди российских буддистов хорошо если один такой найдется. Ну не больше двух, это точно


Один волос на голове - это мало.
Один волос в глазу - бесконечно много.  :Wink:

----------


## andykh

> Вас возмущает то, что некто хочет оказать Вам помощь, заботится о том, чтобы Вы не совершали непоправимых ошибок и не вводили бы в заблуждение других?
> Указание на элементы некой доктрины, которые вызывают сомнение, Вы называете высокомерием, по какой причине?
> Или же Вас возмущает что-то иное?


ржунимагу  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> ржунимагу


Сдулись пионеры  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Ну это логика такая, вообще-то. Если практик забывает на каком-то этапе о развитии мудрости, основанном на ... (см. мануал), то основой для такой практики на этом этапе будет неведение.


А кто тут забыл про мудрость, а? Покажите мне этого гада, я ему напомню!  :Mad:  

2 Дзмитрий -  ну раз по вашему не имеет, то и прекрасно, главное у нас что? Что бы вы хорошо учились !  :Smilie:  

Уважаемые, я человек прямой и всяких тут намеков не понимаю, просвятите, а , чем вы тут вообще меряетесь? Учителями, реализацией или чем?  

Это очень похоже на спор в песочнице - у кого папа круче  :Smilie:  

В любом случаи , критика чужого учителя - не улучшит вам карму.  
А, некоторые тут наверное считают, что открывают кому то глаза и спасают от неведения, да ?  Ну просто вытаскивают из сект! Бесплатно делятся своей безграничной мудростью? Да вам бы в христиане , товарищи   :Smilie:  
Кармы ради, поимейте пожалуйста, уважение к чужим учителям  :Smilie: )

----------


## Грег

> Откровенно говоря, мне кажется что среди российских буддистов хорошо если один такой найдется. Ну не больше двух, это точно


Ну почему же уж так мало  :Smilie: .
Неужели вы знаете всех российских буддистов?
Или вы можете однозначно оценить способности каждого буддиста?
Да и чем Россия отличается от других стран, что в ней так мало способных?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ну как же, раз мы так хорошо все знаем про учителей и про их возможности и способности, уж буддисты то для нас вообще открытая книга !  :Smilie: ))

----------


## AndreiCH

> А, некоторые тут наверное считают, что открывают кому то глаза и спасают от неведения, да ?  Ну просто вытаскивают из сект! Бесплатно делятся своей безграничной мудростью? Да вам бы в христиане , товарищи   
> Кармы ради, поимейте пожалуйста, уважение к чужим учителям )


Почему в христиане?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да и чем Россия отличается от других стран, что в ней так мало способных?


столько же...  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ну не важно, пусть не в христиане, но куда нибудь... подальше вобщем  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Неужели вы знаете всех российских буддистов?
> Или вы можете однозначно оценить способности каждого буддиста?
> Да и чем Россия отличается от других стран, что в ней так мало способных?


Знаю немного, и мне всего лишь "кажется". Буду рад ошибаться!

----------


## Шаман

> А кто тут забыл про мудрость, а? Покажите мне этого гада, я ему напомню!


 Что же Вы так переживаете? Разве я говорил, что у кого-то плохая память?
Не стоит поддаваться своему гневу, побойтесь кармы!  :Big Grin: 

Вот, например, многие безусловно слышали и помнят слово "интеграл". А многи ли умеют этим пользоваться и, тем паче, применяют на практике?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AndreiCH

> Ну не важно, пусть не в христиане, но куда нибудь... подальше вобщем ))


Дааа, у меня до сих пор стоит передглазами та рыдающая девушка которую послали к христианам в прошлом году. Ну вот дождался, теперь и меня и таких как я тоже. Чистка какая то получается - радикально.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ну кто ж вам сказал что я переживаю?   :Smilie:   Ваша мудрость вам должна подсказать, что это не так  :Smilie: ))

Не понятна аналогия , ибо мне например интеграл в повседневной жизни в большинстве случаев не нужен - по этому сложный я могу и не взять , а вот мудрость очень даже нужна и постоянно. И думаю всем.  :Smilie:  Просто от того что вы о ней говорите она не появится   :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Насчёт острот: "не получится, поскольку чуть выше по тексту вас самих послал подальше учитель, так что вы как раз в этом "подальше" и находитесь"
> 
>  мне кажется, тот, кто по-настоящему испытал на себе милость учителя, так никогда не скажет ;-)  опять же, всегда казалось, что настоящий буддист начнёт танцевать от радости, если увидит кого-то, кто пытается разобраться в каких-то истинах, ..............


Спасибо за вразумление. Извините, если ненароком обидел, Таши, ерничал я в основном насчет литературной формы - все-таки два раза "куда подальше" в одном предложении это многовато, а?  

Я действительно никогда "по настоящему" не испытывал на себе милость учителя, если это удалось Вам, то это очень здорово. 

Метод проб и ошибок, описанны Вами на мой взгляд таит массу опасностей, о которых мы можем даже и не подозревать...  да и про горшочек нектара понравилось. Кроче, позвольте посвятить Вам хокку

    На Цоге в десятый день
    Где некто безумный горшочек нектара поднес
    Сохранишь ли лицо, Радостный Йогин?
=====================================================

2Dima  про адский отжиг: это современный жаргон, весьма популярный на прсторах русского интернета. Если какому-либо автору удалось некое произведение (любого рода), то говорят, что автор жжот, если же произведение обладает совсем уж запредельным совершенством, то такой отжиг называют адским.  В данном контексте это выражение было употреблено по отношению к тексту Оле Нидала о практике в затворничестве, поскольку этот текст произвел на меня сильное впечатление.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Дааа, у меня до сих пор стоит передглазами та рыдающая девушка которую послали к христианам в прошлом году. Ну вот дождался, теперь и меня и таких как я тоже. Чистка какая то получается - радикально"  

-  Это не чистка, это карма  :Smilie:   А вообще, странные у вас какие то буддисты... К ним приходят девушки, они их доводят до слез, а потом посылают к христианам... Очень странные... У вас все такие?   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Ну кто ж вам сказал что я переживаю?    Ваша мудрость вам должна подсказать, что это не так ))
> 
> Не понятна аналогия , ибо мне например интеграл в повседневной жизни в большинстве случаев не нужен - по этому сложный я могу и не взять , а вот мудрость очень даже нужна и постоянно. И думаю всем.  Просто от того что вы о ней говорите она не появится


Екатерина Петровна, мне импонируют ваши знания о мудрости  :Smilie: 
Действительно, о мудрости стоит хотя бы вспоминать, иначе она точно не появится  :Smilie: 
Однако все эти знания ИМХО полезно довести до сведения любителям "чистой практики". Есть желание заняться?

Пы.Сы. Про то, что Вы переживаете, у Вас на лице написано, уж извиняйте, если что.

----------


## AndreiCH

> "Дааа, у меня до сих пор стоит передглазами та рыдающая девушка которую послали к христианам в прошлом году. Ну вот дождался, теперь и меня и таких как я тоже. Чистка какая то получается - радикально"  
> 
> -  Это не чистка, это карма   А вообще, странные у вас какие то буддисты... К ним приходят девушки, они их доводят до слез, а потом посылают к христианам... Очень странные... У вас все такие?


А странное для буддиста поведение, если у него просят содействия в постижении Дхармы, а он отправляет к христианам. Правда?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Простите...  я не поняла, чем вы предлагаете мне заняться ??? 

ЗЫ: У меня на лице ничего не написано, абсолютно точно! Ваши телепатические способности сбоят, вопреки вашему нику  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"А странное для буддиста поведение, если у него просят содействия в 
постижении Дхармы, а он отправляет к христианам. Правда?"

Андреич, вы совершенно правы!  Если именно этого просят, то странно! А вот если кто то от нечего делать наезжает на чужого учителя, то я бы послала  не только к христианам, но и гоораздо дальше  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> столько же...


1-2 из 150 000 000?

----------


## AndreiCH

Нет та девушка не наезжала, он просила содействия в постижении Учения. Это слышал не я один, ну а ее к христианам.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, прошу придерживаться темы. Личные переговоры можно вести по переписке. Если тема себя исчерпала она будет закрыта. Напоминаю, что участник, открывший тему, может ее закрыть.

----------


## Грег

> Знаю немного, и мне всего лишь "кажется". Буду рад ошибаться!


Ну так если знаете немного, то зачем давать точные цифры - 1-2?
К тому же, может вы не тех знаете?  :Smilie:  :Wink:  
А казаться может всё, что угодно. На то она и самсара, чтобы казаться реальной...

----------


## Вао

> Напоминаю, что участник, открывший тему, может ее закрыть.



Супер. А я и не знал. Нужно попробовать закрыть какую нибудь свою тему.  :Confused:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> К тому же, может вы не тех знаете?  
> А казаться может всё, что угодно. На то она и самсара, чтобы казаться реальной...


Одно могу сказать: не раз встречал считавших себя обладающими высшими способностями  :Smilie: 
Оно мне понятно, сам с этого начинал год назад  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Одно могу сказать: не раз встречал считавших себя обладающими высшими способностями 
> Оно мне понятно, сам с этого начинал год назад


Ну так одно другому не мешает.
Одно с другим не связано.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Искрення вера и преданность учеников Оле Нидала своему учителю достойны восхищения и принесут значительно больше пользы даже при отсутствии книжных знаний, чем настойчивые попытки эту веру разрушить. И уж совсем хреново называть плохо скрытую и даже открытую неприязнь "помощью". Придет время, ученики Нидала сами разберутся, что к чему, без непрошенных "помощников".

В отличие от веры и преданности учителю, книжные знания в бардо и в следующую жизнь не заберешь. Корень ваджраяны - вера и преданность учителю, а не рассуждения о кьериме, дзогриме и зависимом возникновении.

Вот, что сказал гелугпинский авторитет Потоба еще в то время, когда школы гелуг даже в проекте не было:
*В ламу, не вызывающего особой веры, может вселиться сам Авалокитешвара. И внешне лама совсем не меняясь, вдруг начнет сеять веру. И сам, далекий от совершенства, вдохновением Бодхисаттвы осенит благодатью.*
Неплохо об этом помнить по отношению не только к своим учителям.

Что касается кьерима и дзогрима, то хотя это терминология высших тантр, но по аналогии эти же термины употребляются и при объяснении садхан низших тантр, когда внешнее божество растворяется в пустоте или в йогине. Так что дзогрим без праны, бинду и прочего вполне традиционный и легитимный термин. А если говорить о понимании пустоты, без которого якобы нельзя практиковать кьерим, то любители книжек могут в оных покопаться и найти объяснения, что кьерим полностью относится к пути накопления, не предполагающего понимание пустоты, даже дзогрим относится к пути применения переходя в путь видения (то есть подлинное понимание пустоты) только после обретения нечистого иллюзорного тела в первый момент проявления подлинного ясного света. Так что учите матчасть, а то получается, что для практики тантры надо быть бодхисаттвой первой ступени.

----------


## Tim

Да посмотрите же вы на учеников Оле,  стабильно практикующих !Вот, вот! Присмотритесь внимательнее!  Пообщайтесь! Отличные, замечательные люди, всегда готовые прийти на помощь. 
 самое главное- когда понимаешь что это результат практики становится по- настоящему радостно

----------


## Шаман

Меня очень долгое время интересовал вопрос. 
Если некий лама или йогин прератит воду в нектар, то этот нектар будут воспринимать как нектар только его ученики, или любые существа? Или же, существа, не имеющие особой связи, не смогут оценить умение превращать воду в некрат и не смогут отличить воду до превращения и после.
Игорь, а как Вы думаете, смогут ли увидеть и оценить превращение другие живые существа?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Ну так одно другому не мешает.
> Одно с другим не связано.


Я о тенденциях и собственных впечатлениях. А вы что хотите от меня услышать?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Искрення вера и преданность учеников Оле Нидала своему учителю достойны восхищения и принесут значительно больше пользы даже при отсутствии книжных знаний, чем настойчивые попытки эту веру разрушить. И уж совсем хреново называть плохо скрытую и даже открытую неприязнь "помощью". Придет время, ученики Нидала сами разберутся, что к чему, без непрошенных "помощников".


Никто не думает разрушать авторитет или критиковать Ламу Оле Нидала. В исходном посте был задан абсолютно легитимный вопрос, в ответ на который поднялась традиционная пурга про то, что "нам ничего не нужно, нам медитировать достаточно", что и вызвало дальнейшие завихрения  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Всем привет, спасибо за ацкий отжиг.  :Smilie: 
В ответ на вопрос:
Сложно сказать, возможно ли продвижение вне рамок монастырской системы.
Традиционно ни в Тибете, ни в Индии такого не было.
Монах и йогин практически изолированы от мирской активности, 90% своего времени они могут/должны посвящать практике. У мирян этой возможности не было, нет и не будет, по вполне очевидным причинам. Весьма конструктивную позицию предлагает Патрул Римпоче (коего я почитаю как своего Наставника  :Smilie: ). Жить в миру, по мере возможности учиться и практиковать. Одновременно с этим создать материальную базу, чтобы лет в 45 - 55 уйти в плотный ретрит и заниматься только Дхармой. Это мне представляется наиболее реалистичной перспективой. Ну, или уж тогда принимать монашеские обеты и в Гьюме/Гьюто/далее везде, учится как положено.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ой, ща начнется - тему то затронул мозольную  :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

> Всем привет, спасибо за ацкий отжиг. 
> В ответ на вопрос:
> Сложно сказать, возможно ли продвижение вне рамок монастырской системы.
> Традиционно ни в Тибете, ни в Индии такого не было.
> Монах и йогин практически изолированы от мирской активности, 90% своего времени они могут/должны посвящать практике. ..


Спасибо за ответ, собственно это и хотелось узнать для понимания вашей позиции. Но вы же не станете спорить, что те же Марпа и Миларепа в монастырях не учились, а Тилопа, Наропа, Сараха и многие другие явно не только и не столько трактаты штудировали в процессе своего развития  :Smilie: 
Просто если рассматривать мирских Карма Кагью вне рамок этой самой тибетской монастырской системы, то ИМХО все становится на свои места. Не применяется просто в КК эта методика обучения - поскольку она не единственно возможная, есть и другие.

Что касается развития, то поверьте, за несколько лет в КК я навидался совершенно разных людей от "чего этот мужик в хаки там втирает?" до "какой милый человек Оле, жаль только про Шамбалу мало поучений дает"  :Smilie:  Ну вам наверняка все эти типажи знакомы  :Smilie:  Так вот, все эти люди, если они действительно доверяли методам, которые им давались (в-основном, та же Гуру-Йога), действительно развивались и добивались результатов. Некоторые в качестве побочного эффекта даже выучили что такое кьерим и дзогрим  :Wink: 

Приятно было пообщаться  :Smilie: 

P.S. Закройте вы этот топик христа ради  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Если конечно вопросов не осталось

----------


## Вантус

Многопочтенный Игорь Берхин как всегда явил свои глубокие познания (как-то он уже, кажется, заподозрил во мне скрытого члена Nkt таким способом).
Однако. Действительно, кьерим и дзогрим употребляются как синонимы йоги со знаками и без знаков низших тантр, хотя это разные, вообще-то вещи, но это - не наш случай, ибо гуру-йога Кармапы (и прочие обсуждаемые вещи, кроме нендро) принадлежит, как я понимаю, к высшей тантре, и там такое смешение совсем неприемлимо. И высказывание геше Потобы мне также известно, и почтение к учителю также вещь достойная восхищения. (отметим, что есть кучи высказываний о том, какие беды будут попавшему к дурному учителю - всякие бамбуковые шесты там со змеями, а также места конечного маршрута таких учителей с учениками и т.д., но это я не про то) Но здесь пытаются лишь определить, какие практики есть в Карма Кагью, а также опровергнуть некоторые очевидные заблуждения ее членов.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Но здесь пытаются лишь определить, какие практики есть в Карма Кагью, а также опровергнуть некоторые очевидные заблуждения ее членов.


Признаться, я точно такого же мнения  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Вчера только перечитывал слова геше Тинлея:
"Ворота в буддизм - это практика Прибежища, ворота в Хинаяну - отречение, в Махаяну - бодхичитта. Если вы не развили в себе бодхичитту, и говорите, что принадлежите к школе Махаяны, это пустые слова.
Без бодхичитты невозможна практика Тантры. Тантра - это сущностное учение, квинтэссенция Махаяны. Воротами в Тантру являются йога божеств и посвящение. Без бодхичитты возможно получение благословения, но не посвящения."

Я лично не могу похвастаться действительно развитой бодхичиттой, поэтому до настоящей практики тантры мне очень далеко. Есть дзогрим в гуру-йоге, нету его - так ли это важно, если не развито главное? 
Что бы ни говорили про Оле, имхо, своим поведением и своим примером он учит тому главному, без чего нет ни тантры, ни махаяны.

----------


## AndreiCH

> ...
> Я лично не могу похвастаться действительно развитой бодхичиттой, поэтому до настоящей практики тантры мне очень далеко.
> 
> ... 
> Что бы ни говорили про Оле, имхо, своим поведением и своим примером он учит тому главному, без чего нет ни тантры, ни махаяны.


Я не представляю как можно научиться бодхичитте на примере. Вы говорите что у вас есть уже условная бодхичитта развитая до определенного уровня.

До какого уровня можно развить условную бодхичитту на примере Учителя и каковы эти уровни (если они есть)?

Спасибо за ответ.

Например меня интерисует может ли человек с развитой бодхичиттой находится в магазине живой рыбы умирающей на леденных полках - ведь это же прямая аналогия холодного ада. Что вы делаете в этом случае.

Я спрашиваю это потому что не обладаю бодхичиттой, можно сказать, вообще (уровень сострадания как у среднего мирянина не буддиста), но хотел бы развить ее.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Я отнюдь не являюсь поклонником Оле Нидала и никогда не получал у него никаких передач. Но совершенно очевидна презрительная тональность многих постов в этом треде, и ученики Оле Нидала это прекрасно видят и чувствуют, какими бы красивыми словами это ни прикрывалось. Таким образом помощь не оказывается и реакция на такую "помощь" соответствующая.

Ученики Оле Нидала действительно в большинстве своем не отличаются буддийской образованностью. Но точно таково же подавляющее большинство последователей и других учителей. Зато по крайней мере ученики Оле Нидала не декларируют откладывание своей практики на туманное "потом", которое еще неизвестно, наступит или нет. В ваджраяне есть множество простых методов, которые не требуют большой учености и которые можно практиковать не зная, чем шентонг отличается от рантонг, а кьерим от дзогрима. Оле Нидал и объясняет такие методы, а те, кого интересует что-то большее, могут получить посвящение у другого учителя. Человеку, который делает нёндро, вовсе необязательно знать про иллюзорное тело и ясный свет. КК тантрическая школа, просто Оле Нидал не передает все методы этой школы. Точно так же многие гелугпинские учителя не дают посвящения Ямантаки или Чакрасамвары, а обучают мадхьямике. Во всех школах массам даются простые и доступные методы, которые при этом могут громко именоваться "высшими", "сердечными" и т.д.

Пхове, аналогичной той, что учит Оле Нидал, учат и геше Тинлей, и Раняк Патрул Ринпоче и многие другие, но никому не приходит в голову критиковать их учеников за то, что они делают пхову не имея однонаправленной сосредоточенности и понимания пустоты. При этом сами критики, насколько могу судить, делают садханы высшей тантры не имея при этом прямого понимания пустоты. Но себе, понятное дело, можно, а вот другим такое нельзя.

Legba, Вантус, Шаман и другие, вы же делаете садханы высших тантр? Разве нет? Вы обладаете пониманием пустоты и однонаправленностью ума, отречением и бодхичиттой?

А по поводу сабжа. Путь и этапы этого пути у каждого свои, хоть в кагью, хоть в гелуг, хоть где угодно. Со взлетами и падениями. Под один шаблон всех не подгонишь.
Например: _Стандартная схема пути для Сарма такова - Получение абхишеки - Практика Керим - Практика Зогрим - Практика Махамудры._ Но в этой схеме нет места получению степени геше или освоению горлового пения. Да и нёндро куда-то пропало  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Я о тенденциях и собственных впечатлениях. А вы что хотите от меня услышать?


Не знаю!  :Smilie: 
В общем-то вы уже сказали, что среди российских буддистов, способных учеников, по вашему мнению, - один или два.
Услышать хотел только где вы с ними со всеми познакомились и как определили способности.
Более ничего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Никто не думает разрушать авторитет или критиковать Ламу Оле Нидала.


Zodpa, как раз к Вам никаких претензий нет на этот счет.  :Smilie:  




> В исходном посте был задан абсолютно легитимный вопрос, в ответ на который поднялась традиционная пурга про то, что "нам ничего не нужно, нам медитировать достаточно", что и вызвало дальнейшие завихрения


Никогда не говорил, что изучение необязательно. Сказал лишь, что в разных школах разные акценты. У Гелукпы на первом месте - изучение Дхармы, а потом практика, в Карма Кагью на первом месте практика, а потом изучение по мере сил и возможности.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Искрення вера и преданность учеников Оле Нидала своему учителю достойны восхищения и принесут значительно больше пользы даже при отсутствии книжных знаний,


Игорь, спасибо за поддержку!




> чем настойчивые попытки эту веру разрушить.


Этот номер не пройдёт.  :Smilie:  




> И уж совсем хреново называть плохо скрытую и даже открытую неприязнь "помощью". Придет время, ученики Нидала сами разберутся, что к чему, без непрошенных "помощников".


Эт точно.




> В отличие от веры и преданности учителю, книжные знания в бардо и в следующую жизнь не заберешь. Корень ваджраяны - вера и преданность учителю, а не рассуждения о кьериме, дзогриме и зависимом возникновении.


Оле тоже всегда акцентирует на этом внимание, что в момент смерти ценнен только опыт, приобретенный в медитации и доверие Учителю, а не "интеллектуальная акробатика".




> Так что дзогрим без праны, бинду и прочего вполне традиционный и легитимный термин.


Я так и думал!  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

----------


## Dee Mon

AndreiCH, я не говорю, что у меня "есть уже условная бодхичитта развитая до определенного уровня". Поэтому на вопрос про рыбу не смогу ответить.

>_До какого уровня можно развить условную бодхичитту на примере Учителя и каковы эти уровни (если они есть)?_

Про уровни бодхичитты есть разные классификации.
Например такая:
"Если ещё более детально анализировать процесс порождения Бодхичитты, то Его Святейшество Далай-лама учит различать 4 её разновидности : 
1) порождение альтруистического ума на двух уровнях практики через веру - на Пути Накопления и Пути Подготовки;
2) порождение альтруистического ума на основе особо чистых помыслов на семи нечистых уровнях - первых семи уровнях (бхуми) Бодхисаттвы;
3) порождение альтруистического ума, приносящего плоды, на трех чистых уровнях - восьмом, девятом и десятом уровнях (бхуми) Бодхисаттвы;
4) беспрепятственное порождение альтруистического ума в состоянии Будды."

или такая:

"Существует три разных уровня сострадания и три разных уровня любви: 1. обычные любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам; 2) любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам, основанные на понимании непостоянства; 3) любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам, основанные на осознании их Пустоты от самосущего бытия. "

Я не знаю до какого уровня можно дойти, если учиться бодхичитте только на примере учителя. Лучше всего помимо этого развивать ее и специальными практиками.
На моем опыте было так: когда наблюдаешь за учителем, как он себя ведет в разных ситуациях, как он реагирует на людей, как отвечает на вопросы, то, если есть доверие к нему и желание стать таким же, постепенно перенимаешь его образ мыслей. Т.е., например, задают учителю какой-то странный, неумелый или нелепый вопрос. Многие ученики, услышав такой вопрос, только посмеются или, допустим, подумают "как плохо вопрошающий понимает то-то, как хорошо это понимаю я" (сужу только по своему опыту). А лама реагирует на вопрос совсем иначе и отвечает с большой заботой и состраданием. И тогда понимаешь: вот у этого человека совсем не такая мотивация, как у меня, совсем другой образ мыслей. Этим человекмо движет сострадание. И хочется этому научиться, стать таким же. Это очень вдохновляет. И постепенно свой образ мыслей тоже меняется, начинаешь думать в том же направлении, что и учитель.

----------


## Шаман

> Никогда не говорил, что изучение необязательно. Сказал лишь, что в разных школах разные акценты. У Гелукпы на первом месте - изучение Дхармы, а потом практика, в Карма Кагью на первом месте практика, а потом изучение по мере сил и возможности.


 Интересно, кто Вам такое сказал? По-Вашему выходит, что изучение Дхармы не является практикой???
Тихо умолкаю.

----------


## Шаман

> Legba, Вантус, Шаман и другие, вы же делаете садханы высших тантр? Разве нет? Вы обладаете пониманием пустоты и однонаправленностью ума, отречением и бодхичиттой?


 Номинально то, что я делаю, является садханой высшей тантры. То, что я делаю реально, подобно тому, что я пользуюсь логорифмической линейкой или же ноутбуком для черчения примых линий на листе бумаги. т.е. реально получается совсем не та практика. У меня нет на этот счёт никаких иллюзий.
К тому же, на посвящении Ямантаки в этом году ЕС Богдо Геген сказал, что практика высшей тантры - это очень хорошо, но ещё полезнее практиковать ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но здесь пытаются лишь определить, какие практики есть в Карма Кагью, а также опровергнуть некоторые очевидные заблуждения ее членов.


Огласите, пжалста, весь список очевидных заблуждений. С почтением приму.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Zodpa, как раз к Вам никаких претензий нет на этот счет.  
> 
> 
> 
> Никогда не говорил, что изучение необязательно. Сказал лишь, что в разных школах разные акценты. У Гелукпы на первом месте - изучение Дхармы, а потом практика, в Карма Кагью на первом месте практика, а потом изучение по мере сил и возможности.


dezinformazija!  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Счас подтяну буряцкого казака Дордже Дугарова, и прорубим всех недругов наших двоюрдных братов в капусту!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

То Игорь Берхин.
Здравствуйте. 
Я по поводу Вашего первого поста в этой теме  :Smilie: .
Приятно, что критикуя других за презрительный тон, Вы сами проявляете поистине царскую снисходительность модели "вырастут - разберутся".
Ну это так, к слову.  :Wink: 
В основном, меня волнует применение Вами слова "учитель".
Кто же является учителем? Мы можем применить классические характеристики Учителя Махаяны и Ваджраяны, благо текстов на эту тему масса. Если они сработали в отношении данного индивида - ОК. Если нет?
Он все равно учитель? Но что, в таком случае, является критерием? Заявление: "Я Учитель"? Вроде этого недостаточно....
Я лично в затруднении, был бы рад, если бы Вы прояснили.  :Smilie:  
Я не стану напоминать Вам цитату про пропасть и яд, Вы ее прекрасно знаете. Преданность - безусловно, благое качество. Кстати, представители Аум Синрике в этой области любому фору дадут  :Wink: 
У меня нет и не было намерения критиковать Оле Нидала. Мне представляется, что вполне достаточно почитать тот-же "Горячий трон", чтобы сделать свои выводы. Мне крайне неприятно поливание грязью школ Гелуг и Нингма, а также ЕСДЛ. Но это, естественно, мои личные проблемы. Другое дело, что представители "Алмазного пути" должны, мне кажется, быть в полной мере готовы к эмоциональной реакции из серии "сам дурак"  :Smilie: . Такая реакция, безусловно, не является дхармовой, но по-человечески вполне понятна.

 Во всех школах массам даются простые и доступные методы, которые при этом могут громко именоваться "высшими", "сердечными" и т.д. Можно, это будет моим любимым Вашим высказыванием? Буду его при случае цитировать, ничего?  :Big Grin:  



то andykh
Насколько мне известно, в Тибете и Индии мирян вообще особо ничему не учили. Нагпы это особ статья, можно обсудить отдельно. Читают "мани" и ладно, в следующей жизни повезет. Чему-то учить мирян начинают только сейчас. Из известных мне в этой области организаций - СМС Намкай Норбу Римпоче, Шедры Чоки Нима Римоче и Патрула Римпоче, FPMT Сопы Римпоче. Игорь Берхин как инструктор не даст соврать - если бы люди, занимающиеся, скажем, по СМС уделяли этому ВСЁ свое время, продвижение бы шло куда активнее. Так что обучение мирян - это сильно размазанное по времени монастырское обучение, только и всего. Мне не верится, что есть какие-то волшебные, принципиально отличные методики обучения. В конце концов, вряд-ли за последние 50 лет кто-то придумал систему лучше той, что оттачивалась в течении 2000 лет.

Давайте, друзья, закругляться. Невинный вопрос вырос в полные непонятки.
Да и мечтам моим (о майтхуне) похоже не суждено сбыться.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Шаман

> Ученики Оле Нидала действительно в большинстве своем не отличаются буддийской образованностью. Но точно таково же подавляющее большинство последователей и других учителей. Зато по крайней мере ученики Оле Нидала не декларируют откладывание своей практики на туманное "потом", которое еще неизвестно, наступит или нет.


 Игорь, у меня редко вызывают какие-то эмоции, если этот рекламный слоган исходит из уст новичков. Но когда Вы его повторяете, то, извините…
Изучение Дхармы является самой что ни на есть буддийской практикой. (Конечно, по формуле «слушание - размышление - медитация», а как же иначе?) 




> Пхове, аналогичной той, что учит Оле Нидал, учат и геше Тинлей, и Раняк Патрул Ринпоче и многие другие, но никому не приходит в голову критиковать их учеников за то, что они делают пхову не имея однонаправленной сосредоточенности и понимания пустоты.


 Я не думаю, что подобная отсылка здесь корректна. У меня есть большие сомнения, что термин «аналогична» возможно употреблять здесь, если учитывать контексты, в которых даётся эта практика, и, тем паче, ожидания, которые связывают (и провозгалашают!) с этой практикой приверженцы различных школ. 




> Путь и этапы этого пути у каждого свои, хоть в кагью, хоть в гелуг, хоть где угодно. Со взлетами и падениями.


 Ну да, и ведут они совершенно не обязательно в одну сторону  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Сложно сказать, возможно ли продвижение вне рамок монастырской системы. Традиционно ни в Тибете, ни в Индии такого не было.


А! Вот где гнездится Ваше недоверие и сомнение в эффективности методов Линии Карма Кагью! Теперь понятно. Но это Ваша концепция - не более.

Не знаю, читали ли Вы истории о 84 индийских махасиддхах. Если бы почитали, то, вероятно, изменили свою точку зрения.

Пример Марпы, по-видимому, Вас тоже не вдохновляет?

----------


## Legba

Дорогой Dima.
Я читал истории про махасиддхов и Марпу.
Как я Вам уже замечал, Марпа много чего выучил даже до первого похода в Индию. И бОльшую часть жизни он вел себя таким образом, что мирянином его язык назвать не повернется. Кроме того, Вы действительно не замечаете никакой разницы между методами, которые практиковал Марпа и махасиддхи,  и тем, что практикуют в "Алмазном Пути"? Посмотрите внимательней. 
"Алмазный путь" существует уже довольно давно, лет 10, как минимум. Большинство махасиддхов "уходили в свет" за много более короткий срок. Если Вы себя с ними равняете, а методы "Алмазного пути" - с их методами, то где же новоявленные сиддхи?!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но что, в таком случае, является критерием? Заявление: "Я Учитель"? Вроде этого недостаточно...


Простите великодушно. Возвращаясь к Оле Нидалу. Почему мы считаем его настоящим Ламой, а не проходимцем. 

Оле не по своей прихоти решил распространять активность Линии на Западе. Его об этом попросил 16-й Кармапа, Держатель и Глава Линии. Шамарпа, 2-й Лама в иерархии Линии, зная нашу любовь к бумажным свидетельствам, предусмотрительно выдал ему грамоту с подписью и печатью, где подтвердил, что Оле прошёл необходимое обучение и является квалифированным Ламой, уполномоченным передавать поучения по Махамудре.

Следовательно, Оле принадлежит непрерывной Линии Передачи Карма Кагью и обладает всеми необходимыми полномочиями.

Поэтому, меня коробит, когда кто-то подвергает сомнению "легитимность" и компетентность Ламы Оле как Учителя.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Посмотрите внимательней. 
> "Алмазный путь" существует уже довольно давно, лет 10, как минимум. Большинство махасиддхов "уходили в свет" за много более короткий срок. Если Вы себя с ними равняете, а методы "Алмазного пути" - с их методами, то где же новоявленные сиддхи?!


Мы ни в коем случае не равняем себя с махасидхами.  :Smilie:  Я всего лишь попытался опровергнуть Ваш тезис о том, что реальное развитие невозможно вне монастырской системы.

Насколько мне известно Марпа никогда не был монахом.

----------


## Legba

Dima!
Я нигде не писал, что сомневаюсь в легитимности Оле Нидала.
Мне она, откровенно говоря, совершенно безразлична.
Меня волнуют некоторые его высказывания, но это, как я уже писал, мое личное дело. Мой постинг был адресован Игорю, и носил теоретический характер. Извините.
Я не писал, что РАЗВИТИЕ невозможно вне рамок монастырской системы.
Я даже не писал, что ОБУЧЕНИЕ для мирян невозможно. 
Учиться мирянам гораздо сложнее, чем монахам. Это факт. У них меньше времени, просто-напросто.
Учиться можно более или менее одним способом. Забудьте про Илону Давыдову.  :Big Grin:  
Обучение - неотъемлимая часть развития. Все учителя линии Карма Кагью в Тибете получали приличествующее образование.
Если Вы постоянно находитесь у ног Учителя, слушаете его наставления и занимаетесь ТОЛЬКО практикой Дхармы, возможно Вы обойдетесь без образования в формальном смысле. Но я подозреваю, что у вас не в пещере комп стоит.  :Big Grin:  
Перечитайте, чем занимался Марпа до первого похода в Индию. Когда выучите все, что он выучил к тому времени, обсудим ненужность формального образования.

----------


## Legba

Вот, кстати, полюбопытствуйте:
http://ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/etika.html

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Если хочешь человека чему-то научить, то не надо ругать то, что ему дорого.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Учиться мирянам гораздо сложнее, чем монахам. Это факт.


Это слишком сильное обобщение. Смотря чему и как учиться.
Если говорить о формальном образовании - то вы, конечно, правы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Несколько уточнений к сказанному "двоюродными братьями". В том-то и дело, что Оле Нидал был далеко не единственным "проявлением активности Кармапы". Деятельность тех же Калу Ринпоче или Трунгпа Ринпоче вовсе не ограничивалась "интеллектуальным изучением" и не подгонялась под монашеский стиль, поскольку они учили в основном тех же западных мирян. Не говоря уже о том, что не с общин Алмазного Пути началось "открытие тибетского буддизма Западу", как пишется в популярных брошюрках, буклетах и журналах.

Я лично не сомневаюсь в компетентности Оле как учителя. Я помню знаки, которые переживал после пховы, - не только внешние вроде кровоточащей ранки на макушке. Помню своё первое "буддийское" видение во сне, связанное с ламой Оле, - ещё до встречи в реале и принятия Прибежища. Это очень сильный, светлый и радостный человек, приносящий много пользы существам.

Проблема в том, что он допускает некоторые очевидные ошибки, а ученики, ослеплённые обаянием учителя, слепо ему в этом подражают... Просьба не набрасываться на меня за эти слова, поскольку сам Оле, если внимательно послушать и почитать, достаточно критичен по отношению к себе. Он действительно "разбивает слишком много яиц" ((с) Оле Нидал, интервью "Горячий трон"  ), что и приводит к подобным выяснениям отношений. Если бы он не отпускал регулярно шпильки в адрес других школ, других лам (в том числе кагьюпинских) и буддийского монашества вообще, если бы не лез в политические разборки (как церковные, так и светские), ни у кого не было бы потребности обсуждать его собственные репутацию и полномочия.

На мой взгляд, во многом виноват не сам Оле, а его русские (!) ученики, весьма вольно трактующие учение, как показала эта тема (присоединяюсь к Толе). Когда приезжают с лекциями немцы, разница разительная  - и по сравнению с местными "путешествующими учителями", и по сравнению со средним уровнем той тусовки, которую можно наблюдать на проводимых в СНГ пховах. Для серьёзных учеников с Запада учение и стиль ламы Оле - дверь в Ваджраяну. И в ретриты народ уходит, и изучением Дхармы занимается. Для большинства же русских учеников характерно размахивание десятком ходовых цитат из популярных *вводных* книжек Оле Нидала. Когда пара фраз "про бесстрашие и радость" как результат (!) Пути принимается за руководство к действию, за отличительный признак школы... Шамар Ринпоче тут точно ни при чём.

----------

Наталия Некрасова (20.03.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Перечитайте внимательно высказывание некоторых участников форума. Ведь они насыщены высокомерием по отношению к нам, последователям Ламы Оле Нидала, Шамара и Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.
> (...) Они пытаются выискивать слабые места и пробелы в знаниях, тем самым как бы обнаруживая наше непонимание Дхармы... Вот это не может не возмущать.


Так не давайте совершенно диких определений вроде "йогин - это путешествующий учитель, у которого нет постоянной работы и много партнёрш"! И ни у кого не будет повода ни для высокомерия, ни для возмущения. Повторю слова Толи: *Оле такому не учит!*

----------


## AndreiCH

> ....
> Проблема в том, что он допускает некоторые очевидные ошибки, а ученики, ослеплённые обаянием учителя, слепо ему в этом подражают...
> 
> .....
> На мой взгляд, во многом виноват не сам Оле, а его русские (!) ученики, весьма вольно трактующие учение, как показала эта тема (присоединяюсь к Толе). 
> ....


Согласен с Дмитрием в той части что и Учителя и ученики забывают что находятся на разных уровнях развития на Пути Дхармы.

Учителя/Тантристы, исходя из высшего уровня бодхичитты, иногда совершают некоторые действия (не могу назвать это ошибкой) которые было бы не желательно видеть нам мирянам. А мы совершаем ошибку следуя их примеру не имея должного уровня развития бодхичитты и наши действия становятся просто демоническими.

В моем примере, я считаю что Лама Оле в марте 2005 года на встрече в Москве не должен был при всех отсылать ту девушку просящую у него содействия в постижении Дхармы к христианам (он видимо сделал это из сострадания, но должен это был сделать в приватной беседе). 
И что мы видим на сегодняшний день, как результат этой причины- его практикующие ученики уже посылают всех не угодных им буддистов практиковать христианство. 
Уважаемые ученики Ламы Оле, не копируйте его дейстивия, он Тантрист, а вы нет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Интересно, кто Вам такое сказал? По-Вашему выходит, что изучение Дхармы не является практикой???
> Тихо умолкаю.


Вот именно! Я в упор не понимаю, почему изучение и размышление отделяется от медитации, которую только и считают практикой. Именно в этом на мой взгляд и состоят ошибочные взгляды, которые демонстрируют ученики Оле, по крайней мере я так воспринимаю, возможно в силу омрачений.

----------


## Шаман

> Если хочешь человека чему-то научить, то не надо ругать то, что ему дорого.


Ругать и критиковать - понятия, хотя и разные, но грань между ними иногда трудно провести. К тому же, относительно восприятия, кто-то воспринимает критику как руганть, кто-то может и наоборот.
С другой стороны, когда человеку объясняют, что он привязан к ложным ценностям, и что нужно изменяться, пересматривать эти ценности - это всегда неприятно.  (це есть всепроникающее страдание).

Поэтому далеко не всегда получается так, чтобы дать человеку повод измениться, и чтобы ему ещё при этом приятно было.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Поэтому далеко не всегда получается так, чтобы дать человеку повод измениться, и чтобы ему ещё при этом приятно было.


Я бы сказал, это всегда (ну почти всегда) неприятно. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я не писал, что РАЗВИТИЕ невозможно вне рамок монастырской системы.


Legba, тогда я не понял, что Вы подразумевали написав: "возможно ли продвижение вне рамок монастырской системы? Традиционно ни в Тибете, ни в Индии такого не было". 

Тогда я привёл пример индийских махасидхов.  :Smilie:  




> Весьма конструктивную позицию предлагает Патрул Римпоче.
> Жить в миру, по мере возможности учиться и практиковать. Одновременно с этим создать материальную базу, чтобы лет в 45 - 55 уйти в плотный ретрит и заниматься только Дхармой. Это мне представляется наиболее реалистичной перспективой.


Legba, я с Вами согласен. Сложно жить в миру, изучать и практиковать одновременно. Признаюсь, мне симпатична схема Патрула Римпоче. Конечно, чтобы делать нёндро, "Три Света" и изучать Дхарму насколько это позволяет интеллект необязательно ждать пенсии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так не давайте совершенно диких определений вроде "йогин - это путешествующий учитель, у которого нет постоянной работы и много партнёрш"! Повторю слова Толи: *Оле такому не учит!*


Я и не утверждал, что *Оле такому учит*. Legba спросил, кого из своих учеников Оле относит к мирянам, а кого йогинам. Я изложил то, как я это понимаю из собственного опыта общения с нашими йогинами.  :Smilie:  Но добавил, что лучше об этом спросить у самого Оле.

Я просто плохо представляю себе йогина, имеющего семью, детей и сидящего в офисе с 9 до 17.  :Smilie:  И потом я не утверждал, что множество партнёрш - это непременное свойство йогина. Я написал: "йогин *может* иметь много партнёрш". Но, может и не иметь.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
>  Ну да, и ведут они совершенно не обязательно в одну сторону


А  правильная сторона только одна?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Могу привести замечательный, в своем роде, пример высказываний Оле о других школах, в частности, о гелуг. Он в одной из книг или статей (не помню формат, зато точно помню о чем) циптировал (по его утверждению) слова Кармапы 16-го о том, что в гелуг долгое время вообще не знали, что такое Стадия растворения в ануттара-йога-тантре, пока один из Далай-лам не догадался спросить об этом у одного из Кармап. И поэтому, дескать, в гелуг так много траблов с созданием жутких проекций идамов, которые никто не растворял опосля коструирования в пространстве, ибо не умел. Мне даже не смешно, даже если это действительно сказал 16-й Кармапа. Он тоже не всесильный Будда, как показали события в карма-кагью по его уходе. Я этот раскол в сильной школе воспринимаю как кармическое следствие предыдущего не всегда красивого поведения. Это я про азиатскую политику. То, что кагью когда-то отодвинули от власти и им это не по нраву до сих пор, это правда. Я только не понимаю, зачем вся эта феодально-теократическая лажа нужна европейцам. Не стоит прогибаться под очарованием высоких лам. Я совершенно спокойно осознаю, что Кармапа бывал неправ, несмотря на все его достижения на путях к просветлению. Простой пример - как он пытался склонить Намкая Норбу Ринпоче  к якобы обязательному для него монашеству, а Ринпоче проявил великолепную самостоятельность ума и присутствие духа, возразив Кармапе, причем не только словом, но и делом, которое впоследствии доказало, что Ринпоче был прав, а Кармапа нет. Мне вообще кажется, что россиян сильно подавляют авторитеты в буддизме, как оборотная сторона этого есть разгильдяйское готношение к Учителям. Это две стороны одной медали. А взвешенного спокойствия при благоговении не хватат. Все сказанное мною только подчеркивает то, что я считаю всех упомянутых лам своими Учителями, что не мешает мне осознавать, что происходит с их учениками. Кагьюпинцы в России бывают всякие, мне пришлось в разное время долго общаться с ними. Могу сказать, что практически готовых сектантов среди хоть отбавляй, так же как и простых в высоком смысле, добрых людей, не имеющих ни малейшей привычки гнать понос из цитат. Впрочем, в гелуг то ж самое, имею в виду в России. Дураков нигде не больше, их концентрация от школы к школе не отличается, как бы ни доказывали эти школу свою уникальность разными методами, включая провокации. Но честно скажу: ИМХО среди кагьюпинцев тяжеловато дышать для человека, привыкшего к воздуху и пространству свободного ума. Устаешь чисто психологически, что всегда обнаруживаю по контрасту, меняя круг общения. Школьность вообще явление временное, но почему-то это мало осознается.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Могу привести замечательный, в своем роде, пример высказываний Оле о других школах, в частности, о гелуг. Он в одной из книг или статей (не помню формат, зато точно помню о чем)


Давайте уже не будем, пожалуйста.




> А правильная сторона только одна?


Конечно. Просветление на благо ВЖС  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Обучение - неотъемлимая часть развития. Все учителя линии Карма Кагью в Тибете получали приличествующее образование.
> ...


Ну так это учителя! Если ты хочешь стать учителем, то будь добр долго и упорно многое изучать, чтобы, к примеру, какой-нить каверзный вопрос твоего ученика не поставил тебя же в тупик.  :Smilie: 
Ну а если ты простой практик и стремишься к реализации, то хватит и узконаправленного знания по своей практике. ИМХО.
Главное регулярно и упорно практиковать.

----------


## Граакль

> Мы ни в коем случае не равняем себя с махасидхами.  Я всего лишь попытался опровергнуть Ваш тезис о том, что реальное развитие невозможно вне монастырской системы.
> 
> Насколько мне известно Марпа никогда не был монахом.


Дима, Легба пытается Вам сказать, что Марпа, до того, как попасть в ученики к Наропе, приведшему его к реализации, уже был высоко образован и знал несколько языков. И Легба, я полагаю, не уверен, что не будь этой прочной интеллектуальной базы, Марпа смог бы так быстро добиться цели (за одну, нет, даже за треть жизни!!!)

Причем он вам это пытается уже несколько раз сказать, и даже вежливо вас отправляет к жизнеописаниям Марпы, но вы этого не видите, и к жизнеописаниям Марпы не отправляетесь  :Smilie: 

Вот, кстати, краткое:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat3.html

И как раз такое ваше отношение к  дискуссии, а именно выражение собственного (в любом случае всеми тут уважаемого) мнения , для примера, о Марпе, и в то же время явное отсутствие у вас информации по этому самому Марпе и вызывают опасение, у таких людей как Легба и иже с ним. Они просто понимают, что скорые выводы часто ведут к заблуждениям, и беспокоятся за вас.

Им, на мой взгляд,  кажется, что махасиддхи это одно. Что махасиддхи и пукнут, чтоб тучи разогнать недорого возьмут. А вот обсуждение Дхармы на форуме, это немного другое. Форум это всё же не горный затвор. Тут если пукнуть абы что, можно таких дров наломать...   :Smilie: 

А делать высокомерные замечания по поводу того, как правильно практиковать, как не правильно, чей учитель лучше, чей хуже, кто глупее а кто умнее, они бы никогда не стали.

Они же буддисты  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ:

Legba, пардон за это маленькое коментаторство, тем, более, если я все не так понял. Не корысти ради, а устаканивания для  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Конечно. Просветление на благо ВЖС


И путь к нему и метод только один...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Другой пример из моей практики общения с кагьюпинцами. Про гуру-йогу и ритуалы, коих они не знают и знать не желают. Они все практикуют гуру-йогу, и это делают везде, а не только там, что вполне оправдано, хм. Но когда у некоторых моих знакомых кагьюпинцев возникали р е а л ь н ы е проблемы, к примеру, с местными нагами и хозяевами местности, то за гаданием и необходимыми ритуалами они шли к замшелым гелугпинцам, правда, не распространяясь об этом широко среди своих собратьев. Я не издеваюсь, кармы ради, просто не вижу в этом той самой декларируемой смелости, бесстрашия, не говоря уже о диком йогизме (насчет него вобче отдельная песнь, многие кагьюпинцы вообще не видели в жизни ни одного йогина, кроме Оле).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я в упор не понимаю, почему изучение и размышление отделяется от медитации, которую только и считают практикой. Именно в этом на мой взгляд и состоят ошибочные взгляды, которые демонстрируют ученики Оле, по крайней мере я так воспринимаю, возможно в силу омрачений.


Zodpa, никто не отделяет медитацию от изучения и размышления. Вы всё неправильно истолковали. Перечитайте, я всего лишь заметил, что в разных школах, разные акценты. В истории тибетского буддизма есть множество примеров, когда необразованные люди, получив абхишеку от своего Ламы и только путем преданности и медитации обретали глубокое познание Сутр и Тантр без какого-либо академического изучения. Именно это, я так понимаю, Вы не желаете признавать.

Эти споры, что важнее изучение Дхармы или медитация, медитация или изучение, ведутся давно. Были времена, когда Ламы из школы Гелуг не считали буддийским учением ньигмапинские и дзогченовские тексты и терма, поэтому Будон не включил их в свой знаменитый рубрикатор.

Моё личное ощущение, что в Ньингма и Кагью основной упор делается на Гуру-Йогу и медитацию, а в Гелукпа - на монастырское обучение и изучение Дхармы, и только потом лет так через 15-20 им им разрешалось уходить в ретрит и медитировать. Не знаю как у вас сейчас, но раньше это было так.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> И путь к нему и метод только один...


Странная у вас форма ведения дискуссии.

----------


## Neroli

> С другой стороны, когда человеку объясняют, что он привязан к ложным ценностям, и что нужно изменяться, пересматривать эти ценности - это всегда неприятно.  (це есть всепроникающее страдание).


Сергей, это ты Ламу Оле Нидала и его Учение называешь "ложными ценностями"? Ибо к чему еще так привязанны Кагьюпинцы...

...держите меня семеро.  :Mad:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Вообще кагьюпинцам стоит маленько разобраться с осознанием. Они периодически раздражают собеседников, а потом удивляются, чего это все на них накинулись? С моей точки зрения, это одна из основных ошибок - если ты кого-то задеваешь, осознавай возможные последствия. Оле не может не понимать, собственно, он это признает публично, что его провокации на лекциях направлены на то, чтобы отсеять "не своих". Но он же должен понимать, что его ученики, повторяющие за ним все эти высказывания, не защищены учительским авторитетом, как он самп, и им достается по жизни.

----------

Наталия Некрасова (20.03.2014)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я просто плохо представляю себе йогина, имеющего семью, детей и сидящего в офисе с 9 до 17.  
> ...


Есть практики объединения.
И, при определённых способностях (которые, стчитается, что можно развивать) можно объединять обычную мирскую деятельность с практикой.
В литературе есть примеры такого объединения, как в древние времена, так и в современные.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Эти споры, что важнее изучение Дхармы или медитация, медитация или изучение, ведутся давно. Были времена, когда Ламы из школы Гелуг не считали буддийским учением ньигмапинские и дзогченовские тексты и терма, поэтому Будон не включил их в свой знаменитый рубрикатор.


Хм... Класное утверждение :-) Потому что в гелуг не признают тексты дзогчена, Будон не включил их в канон... Особенно при том условии, что Будон был сакьясцем, и жил чуть ранее Чже Цонкапы...

Будон (1290-1364), Чже Цонкапа (1357-1419)...

----------


## Грег

> Другой пример из моей практики общения с кагьюпинцами. Про гуру-йогу и ритуалы, коих они не знают и знать не желают. Они все практикуют гуру-йогу, и это делают везде, а не только там, что вполне оправдано, хм. Но когда у некоторых моих знакомых кагьюпинцев возникали р е а л ь н ы е проблемы, к примеру, с местными нагами и хозяевами местности, то за гаданием и необходимыми ритуалами они шли к замшелым гелугпинцам, правда, не распространяясь об этом широко среди своих собратьев. Я не издеваюсь, кармы ради, просто не вижу в этом той самой декларируемой смелости, бесстрашия, не говоря уже о диком йогизме (насчет него вобче отдельная песнь, многие кагьюпинцы вообще не видели в жизни ни одного йогина, кроме Оле).


Так речь об "Алмазном пути", о Оле Нидале или о конкретных практиках, которые, пока ещё, не накопили достаточной мудрости  и знаний? О ком речь?
Если о первый двух, то кем нужно себя считать, чтобы обсуждать их верность?
А если о третьем, то может нам лучше копить терпение, взращивать сострадание и помогать им разобраться в учении (если уж мы считаем себя более сведующими), не задевая их чувств?
А может мы ещё более несведущи чем они? И это наша гордыня прорывается наружу и говорит нам и им о нашем БОЛЕЕ ВЕРНОМ понимании учения?

----------


## Шаман

> Сергей, это ты Ламу Оле Нидала и его Учение называешь "ложными ценностями"? Ибо к чему еще так привязанны Кагьюпинцы...
> 
> ...держите меня семеро.


"Ибо к чему еще так привязанны Кагьюпинцы..." Хороший вопрос, однако. Жалко, что не нашлось других ответов. Может быть, и не было бы причин для "держите меня семеро".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fat

> Вообще кагьюпинцам стоит маленько разобраться с осознанием. Они периодически раздражают собеседников, а потом удивляются, чего это все на них накинулись? С моей точки зрения, это одна из основных ошибок - если ты кого-то задеваешь, осознавай возможные последствия. Оле не может не понимать, собственно, он это признает публично, что его провокации на лекциях направлены на то, чтобы отсеять "не своих". Но он же должен понимать, что его ученики, повторяющие за ним все эти высказывания, не защищены учительским авторитетом, как он самп, и им достается по жизни.


С осознанием вообще полезно разобраться всем  :Big Grin:  , в частности с осознанием того факта,  что линия тибетского буддизма карма кагью представлена на западе не только организацией "Алмазный путь"...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Могу привести замечательный, в своем роде, пример высказываний Оле о других школах, в частности, о гелуг. Он в одной из книг или статей (не помню формат, зато точно помню о чем) цитировал...


Я это не могу комментировать это потому, что не читал этой статьи и никогда не слышал об этом.




> Он тоже не всесильный Будда, как показали события в карма-кагью по его уходе. Я этот раскол в сильной школе воспринимаю как кармическое следствие предыдущего не всегда красивого поведения. Это я про азиатскую политику.


Это многовековая "разборка". Совершенно очевидно, что был "наезд" другого Ламы, который, уж не знаю почему, решил что правомочен назначать глав всех прочих Линий. У него это не получилось с Ньингмапой в 92 году, но зато получилось с КК из-за нарушения самай некоторыми "высокими" ламами. 16-й Кармапа в этом не виноват. 




> То, что кагью когда-то отодвинули от власти и им это не по нраву до сих пор, это правда.


Подвинули не Кагью, а всех разом. Бразды правления передавались от одной школы к другой по очереди.




> Я совершенно спокойно осознаю, что Кармапа бывал неправ, несмотря на все его достижения на путях к просветлению. Простой пример - как он пытался склонить Намкая Норбу Ринпоче к якобы обязательному для него монашеству, а Ринпоче проявил великолепную самостоятельность ума и присутствие духа, возразив Кармапе, причем не только словом, но и делом, которое впоследствии доказало, что Ринпоче был прав, а Кармапа нет.


Это ваш главный козырь. Я знаю.  :Smilie:  

Но если Кармапа полагал, что для Намкая Норбу Ринпоче лучше быть монахом, видимо, на то были какие-то причины. Кармапа ченно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Странная у вас форма ведения дискуссии.


Не более, чем у многих присутствующих.  :Smilie: 
Вас инетересует форма или содержание?
Содержание сказанного могу пояснить.

----------


## Neroli

> "Ибо к чему еще так привязанны Кагьюпинцы..." Хороший вопрос, однако. Жалко, что не нашлось других ответов. Может быть, и не было бы причин для "держите меня семеро".


Сережа это не ответ. Да у меня полно тараканов в голове, да я коряво выражаю свои мысли, да я что-нибудь обязательно ляпну невпопад. И это хороший маневр - перевести стрелки на меня. 
Но все же я настаиваю на ответе, что же ты назвал "ложными ценностями"!!!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Хм... Класное утверждение :-) Потому что в гелуг не признают тексты дзогчена, Будон не включил их в канон... Особенно при том условии, что Будон был сакьясцем, и жил чуть ранее Чже Цонкапы...
> 
> Будон (1290-1364), Чже Цонкапа (1357-1419)...


Ну, что ж может я ошибся. Может быть и не Будон, но такое отношение было в школе Гелугпа очень долгое время. 

Итак, "были времена, когда Ламы из школы Гелуг не считали буддийским учением ньигмапинские и дзогченовские тексты и терма".

Ответьте по существу, такие времена были? Вам что-нибудь известно об этом?

----------


## AndreiCH

> С осознанием вообще полезно разобраться всем  , в частности с осознанием того факта,  что линия тибетского буддизма карма кагью представлена на западе не только организацией "Алмазный путь"...


Я не могу судить о верности учений школы Ламы Оле (принимаю их как условно правильными), но заметил разительное отличие в акцентах его проповедей и внешнего проявления от традиционного тибетского стиля. Есть ли смысл нам в обсуждении выделить линию йогина Ламы Оле в отдельный предмет дискусии, не мешая ее с Карма Кагью? Не станет ли от этого наша дисскусия прозрачней?

Как вы думаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Zodpa, никто не отделяет медитацию от изучения и размышления. Вы всё неправильно истолковали.


Вполне может быть, потому я и сделал оговорку.




> Перечитайте, я всего лишь заметил, что в разных школах, разные акценты. В истории тибетского буддизма есть множество примеров, когда необразованные люди, получив абхишеку от своего Ламы и только путем преданности и медитации обретали глубокое познание Сутр и Тантр без какого-либо академического изучения. Именно это, я так понимаю, Вы не желаете признавать.


Я думаю, что у этих необразованных людей были неисчислимые заслуги для того, чтобы ТАК получить абхишеку, от ТАКОГО Ламы, обладать ТАКОЙ преданностью и ТАКОЙ способностью к медитации, чтобы чудесным образом обрести глубокое познание Сутр и Тантр. Вам так не кажется?

Возможно я не прав, но по-моему мы, белые варвары с длинными носами, сидя за своими компьютерами, такими заслугами пока не обладаем.

А саму возможность подобного развития событий я допускаю, чего только не случается!




> Эти споры, что важнее изучение Дхармы или медитация, медитация или изучение, не вчера начались.


Ну так и не будем поддерживать эти как минимум бесполезные споры  :Smilie: 




> Моё личное ощущение, что в Ньингма и Кагью основной упор делается на Гуру-Йогу и медитацию, а в Гелукпа - на монастырское обучение и изучение Дхармы, и только потом лет так через 15-20 им им разрешалось уходить в ретрит и медитировать. Не знаю как у вас сейчас, но раньше это было так.


Мой личный опыт говорит, что Дзогчен Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче (Ньингма) обучает Бодхичарьяаватаре и дает наставления по книге первого Патрула Ринпоче, "Кунсанг Ламей Шалунг", а Геше Тинлей (Гелуг) настойчиво советует своим ученикам ежедневно заниматься медитацией.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мой личный опыт говорит, что Дзогчен Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче (Ньингма) обучает Бодхичарьяаватаре и дает наставления по книге первого Патрула Ринпоче, "Кунсанг Ламей Шалунг", а Геше Тинлей (Гелуг) настойчиво советует своим ученикам ежедневно заниматься медитацией.


Ну, вот видите, времена меняются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Сережа это не ответ. Да у меня полно тараканов в голове, да я коряво выражаю свои мысли, да я что-нибудь обязательно ляпну невпопад. И это хороший маневр - перевести стрелки на меня. 
> Но все же я настаиваю на ответе, что же ты назвал "ложными ценностями"!!!


Тебя интересует правильный ответ или ответ, который ты принимаешь по форме?  :Smilie:  Правильный ответ я тебе дал, и настаиваю на своём праве не давать формальных, но бесполезных ответов.  :Cool:

----------


## Шаман

> Ну, вот видите, времена меняются.


А Вы уверены, что когда-то это было по-другому?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Ну, вот видите, времена меняются.


Мне кажется, что учитель дает то, что считает наиболее полезным для учеников, и вряд ли что-то изменилось в этом смысле за последние пару тысяч лет.

UPD: Ну вот, Шаман меня опередил  :Smilie:

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *Dima Sab.*
> _Моё личное ощущение, что в Ньингма и Кагью основной упор делается на Гуру-Йогу и медитацию, а в Гелукпа - на монастырское обучение и изучение Дхармы, и только потом лет так через 15-20 им им разрешалось уходить в ретрит и медитировать. Не знаю как у вас сейчас, но раньше это было так._


Dima, вот здесь статья Берзина, посвященная как раз проблеме подходов разных тибетских школ к практике Дхармы: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5764

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, Легба пытается Вам сказать...


Уважаемый Граакль, я прекрасно понял, что хотел сказать Легба.   :Smilie:  Я знаю жизнеописание Марпы. Спасибо за отсылку.




> Марпа, до того, как попасть в ученики к Наропе, приведшему его к реализации, уже был высоко образован и знал несколько языков. И Легба, я полагаю, не уверен, что не будь этой прочной интеллектуальной базы, Марпа смог бы так быстро добиться цели (за одну, нет, даже за треть жизни!!!)


Никто с этим не спорит! 

Но исходный тезис Легбы несколько иной. Цитирую ещё раз: "Сложно сказать, возможно ли продвижение вне рамок монастырской системы. Традиционно ни в Тибете, ни в Индии такого не было."

----------


## andykh

Ацкий отжиг продолжается, я смотрю  :Smilie: 




> Могу привести замечательный, в своем роде, пример высказываний Оле о других школах, в частности, о гелуг. Он в одной из книг или статей (не помню формат, зато точно помню о чем) циптировал (по его утверждению) слова Кармапы 16-го о том, что в гелуг долгое время вообще не знали, что такое Стадия растворения в ануттара-йога-тантре, пока один из Далай-лам не догадался спросить об этом у одного из Кармап. И поэтому, дескать, в гелуг так много траблов с созданием жутких проекций идамов, которые никто не растворял опосля коструирования в пространстве, ибо не умел. Мне даже не смешно, даже если это действительно сказал 16-й Кармапа...


Это в том же "Горячем троне", но не совсем так. Не в Гелуг вообще, и не Далай-Лама, а конкретный Лама (имя легко найти по ссылке выше), которого Кармапа научил стадии растворения. Истины ради нужно заметить, что подобных высказываний о Гелуг Оле давно уже не допускает.  Я с ним встречаюсь с 2001 года и ни разу их не слышал, только читал в старых интервью.





> ... Он действительно "разбивает слишком много яиц" ((с) Оле Нидал, интервью "Горячий трон"  ), что и приводит к подобным выяснениям отношений. Если бы он не отпускал регулярно шпильки в адрес других школ, других лам (в том числе кагьюпинских) и буддийского монашества вообще, если бы не лез в политические разборки (как церковные, так и светские), ни у кого не было бы потребности обсуждать его собственные репутацию и полномочия.


Вообще-то, там же дальше он объясняет ЗАЧЕМ он это делает  :Smilie: 




> Для серьёзных учеников с Запада учение и стиль ламы Оле - дверь в Ваджраяну. И в ретриты народ уходит, и изучением Дхармы занимается. Для большинства же русских учеников характерно размахивание десятком ходовых цитат из популярных *вводных* книжек Оле Нидала. Когда пара фраз "про бесстрашие и радость" как результат (!) Пути принимается за руководство к действию, за отличительный признак школы... Шамар Ринпоче тут точно ни при чём.


ИМХО некорректно сравнивать немецких и русских КК. По многим причинам. Хотя бы по такой, что первые центры в Германии были основаны в 70х, а не в 90х, как в России. Так что мы еще отстаем на 20 лет. Ни ритритных центров, ни опытных практикующих. Поживем-увидим. С другой стороны, то что Оле позволяет себе в Германии, он никогда не делал в России :-) И ничего :-)
Может немцы просто менее подвержены "синдрому неофита", который в России мы имеем счастье наблюдать? :-)





> то andykh
> Насколько мне известно, в Тибете и Индии мирян вообще особо ничему не учили. Нагпы это особ статья, можно обсудить отдельно. Читают "мани" и ладно, в следующей жизни повезет. Чему-то учить мирян начинают только сейчас. Из известных мне в этой области организаций - СМС Намкай Норбу Римпоче, Шедры Чоки Нима Римоче и Патрула Римпоче, FPMT Сопы Римпоче. Игорь Берхин как инструктор не даст соврать - если бы люди, занимающиеся, скажем, по СМС уделяли этому ВСЁ свое время, продвижение бы шло куда активнее. Так что обучение мирян - это сильно размазанное по времени монастырское обучение, только и всего. Мне не верится, что есть какие-то волшебные, принципиально отличные методики обучения. В конце концов, вряд-ли за последние 50 лет кто-то придумал систему лучше той, что оттачивалась в течении 2000 лет.
> 
> Давайте, друзья, закругляться. Невинный вопрос вырос в полные непонятки.
> Да и мечтам моим (о майтхуне) похоже не суждено сбыться.


Это и было вашим истинным мотивом когда вы начинали эту тему?  :Big Grin: 
Тут вот про Марпу и махасиддхов уже много говорилось. Кстати, о Марпе. Читаю вот я его жизнеописание, подготовленное в KIBI кагьюпинскими монахами, аутентичней не бывает. Ну и чем он таким занимался до похода в Индию, просветите? Искал подлинных учителей, не нашел, плюнул, отправился в Непал, изучил языки (хм, а нам надо изучать их для практики, не уверен) вернулся, семья, дом, дети, ученики. Поле пахал, тут Мила пришел. Чем не мирской образ жизни? Патриархальный даже в чем-то :-)

Возвращаясь к махасиддхам. Сколько их было? 84 за пару веков? А сколько всего практиковало тогда? На что поспорим что в КК через 200 лет будет не меньше?  :Wink: 

Я бы с удовольствием продолжил, но отслеживать этот топик становится все затруднительней. Тут нет места поспокойней?  :Smilie:  А то сюда уже и модератор заходил, и Игорь Берхин несколько раз писал... "Не к добру все это"  :Wink:  :Wink:  


P.S. Да, чуть не забыл. Про подношения нагам и гадания. Делает все это Оле Нидал, только попросить надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я думаю, что у этих необразованных людей были неисчислимые заслуги для того, чтобы ТАК получить абхишеку, от ТАКОГО Ламы, обладать ТАКОЙ преданностью и ТАКОЙ способностью к медитации, чтобы чудесным образом обрести глубокое познание Сутр и Тантр. Вам так не кажется?
> ...


Так об этом и речь!
Почему же мы не можем быть такими же? Кто знает чем мы занимались и что накапливали в прошлых жизнях?



> Возможно я не прав, но по-моему мы, белые варвары с длинными носами, сидя за своими компьютерами, такими заслугами пока не обладаем.
> ...


Вы говорите о форумчанах или о российских буддистах с их образом жизни?
Если о вторых, то не стал бы так уверенно говорить. Кто знает, кем мы были в прошлых жизнях, чем занимались и какие заслуги накапливали...
Может, как раз СЕЙЧАС и именно в РОССИИИ (а не, к примеру, в Тибете в данное время, где тибетский буддизм наверное подходит к стадии завершения  :Frown:  ) для накопивших нужные заслуги и настаёт наилучшее время для их пробуждения? Кто может сказать, что это не так?

----------


## Legba

Привет.
Граакль, спасибо.  :Wink: 
то Dima. Насчет продвижения. Я отвечал на вопрос, не Ваш, кстати. Возможно, я не вполне корректно выразился, извините. Вчера я все уточнил, можете перечитать. Если угодно, я могу переформулировать тезис: у мирян (в отличие от монахов и нагпа) недостаточно времени, чтобы всерьез изучать и практиковать Дхарму. 
По поводу терма и Гелуг. Утверждение абсурдное. Существуют терма ума, открытые Пятым Далай Ламой, практиком Дзогпа Ченпо. Мне кажется, это достаточный аргумент. Школа Гелуг с осторожностью относилась (и относится) к терма. Написать некоторую хрень и объявить ее гомтером дело немудрящее, что периодически и происходило. И, возможно, происходит. Есть некоторые современные тертоны (Трактунг Ринпоче, к примеру), деятельность которых вызывает серьезные сомнения как у гелугпинских, так и нингмапинских Мастеров. А раньше, полагаю, такого добра было навалом. Но в основных циклах терма (лончен Нинтиг, Чокли Терсар и т.д.) никто особо не сомневается и не сомневался. Процитированное Дорже есть в "Горячем троне". Про 15-20 лет - это горячечный бред, уж извините. За это время можно стать Геше Лхарамбой.  :Big Grin:  В Гьюдмеде сейчас учатся 12 лет, раньше вроде было меньше (поправьте, если путаю). И медитируют они в процессе обучения - дай Будда каждому.
to ALL.
Друзья, давайте закругляться. Хрен его знает, как закрывать тему, может Модератор закроет...

----------


## Вао

> Друзья, давайте закругляться. Хрен его знает, как закрывать тему, может Модератор закроет...


Кликните мышкой в "опции темы" и поставте точку напротив "закрыть тему".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А Вы уверены, что когда-то это было по-другому?


Надеюсь, Вы не станете опровергать тот факт, что у каждой школы есть свой уникальный стиль и методы, которые привлекают различные типы умов. 

Поэтому *очень важно* сохранять и поддерживать их уникальность, разнообразие, ценить и уважать многовековые традиции других школ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Ну, что ж может я ошибся. Может быть и не Будон, но такое отношение было в школе Гелугпа очень долгое время. 
> 
> Итак, "были времена, когда Ламы из школы Гелуг не считали буддийским учением ньигмапинские и дзогченовские тексты и терма".
> 
> Ответьте по существу, такие времена были? Вам что-нибудь известно об этом?


Мало того, до сих пор все школы сарма признают только канон, составленный Будоном... В котором нет текстов нингма...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Так об этом и речь!
> Почему же мы не можем быть такими же? Кто знает чем мы занимались и что накапливали в прошлых жизнях?


Потому что я не такой. И те практикующие, которых знаю и уважаю, о себе отзываются еще скромнее, чем я.




> Кто может сказать, что это не так?


Сказать всякий может, доказать - вряд ли. Но если судить по себе, то с большим сожалением могу констатировать печальный факт, что я совершенно точно не обладаю особыми способностями или большими заслугами. Максимум мне их хватило, чтобы не сильно напортачить до встречи с Дхармой, хотя рыб положил немало, ну и собственно встретиться с учением. Я даже сам вижу, что практикую хуже, чем мог бы, и мотивация меньше, чем иногда самому кажется.

А так, конечно, может быть все уже в двух шагах от [..]

----------

